# IVF Wales Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt 2



## Shellebell

Happy


----------



## popsi

just marking to keep up with the bumps xx hope your all ok and looking after yourselves x


----------



## kara76

yay yay a nice fresh thread


----------



## Laura36

Kara, glad you have got a wedding outfit for the weekend.  How are you feeling?


----------



## miriam7

phew for that kara lol where did you buy one after ?


----------



## Queenie1

what a bargain well done.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Glad you found something Kara - and a bargain too even better  

I am off work today and feeling sorry for myself with a cough and cold - just hoping its not piggy flu 
Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kara76

hey taffy i am coming down with a cold too and feel yuck, i woke at 545am and went to the loo and walked into the door and then couldnt sleep....nervous about tomorrow too

i feel crap, my neck is all stiff


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh dear hun - hope you feel better soon.   Theres a lotta yucky stuff around at the mo.
Good luck for tomorrow. You should be excited not nervous 
x


----------



## kara76

loving the ticker hun, 14 weeks tomorrow wow

you showing now?

i sure i cant be but it looks like i have a bump, even luke said it and my mum and mil already rub my belly which seems odd.....


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yes I definitely think I'm sprouting now 

He he - Are you sure theres not 2 in there


----------



## kara76

yeah i am and thats what my mother in law keeps asking lol

you wait til i show you wednesday and you can tell me what you think. its probably just bloating i suppose

hoping only 3 more weeks of gestone and i have started to get a lumpy **** now lol, still no pain when jabbing, standing or laying

you started to buy things yet?


----------



## Queenie1

kara and taffy can't wait to see your bumps on wednesday. so sorry to hear you both are not feeling well hope it doesn't last long. 

kara good luck for scan tomorrow enjoy seeing baby ellard.


----------



## popsi

a poem for all you mums/mums to be

Life is too short for cleaning and cooking,
children grow tall when you are not looking,
Settle down cobwebs and dust go to sleep,
I`m cuddling my children cos children dont keep.......


----------



## kara76

cheers queenie

popsi so so true


----------



## Queenie1

how lovely popsi.


----------



## PixTrix

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow Kara, will be thinking of you, how exciting there will be a change again x


----------



## Laura36

Kara, loads of luck for tomorrow. You won't need it though.  Hope baby ellard moves about for you to see.  Maybe there are 2?!  Sometimes they can't tell on the first scan.   

Taffy sorry you are feeling poorly.  It's horrible when you can't take any medication.


----------



## popsi

all the best for tomorrow Kara honey... bet your excited.. dont be nervous enjoy every second.. you never know you might find baby ellard number 2 hiding !!!     XXX


----------



## kara76

update

wow wow wow there is a baby in my belly, all singing ,all dancing, legs and arm buds the works. beautiful strong heart beat. we are overwhelmed. baby measure 24.2mm 9 + 2 .

thanks for all your wishes girls

here is baby ellard


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kara,  how beautiful, so so happy for you. It is time to really enjoy your pregnancy and look forward to being a lovely family


----------



## kara76

thanks pix....

yeah deffo time to enjoy. it was amazing i have to say. i have quite a photo album


----------



## miriam7

hello mini ellard you are definetly growing   is it starting to sink in now kara ? popsi what a lovely poem ..makes me feel better about letting the house get in a mess


----------



## LJE

Hi everyone,

I haven't been on the site for ages, I've tried to catch up with everything.

My darling daughter  was born 3 weeks ago today [sept 4th], 
she is still in special care and is doing really well. 
She is off all monitors and medications, we just have to get the feeding established but she keeps falling asleep!!! She is so layed back, so has to be tube fed.
I am praying that she will be home sometime next week. 
We are going to the hospital 3 times per day and it is pretty exhausting.

Lisa xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congratulation Lisa  
Lovely to hear from you and glad to hear that your little one is doing so well after her early arrival. 
Hope mummy and daddy are both doing ok too  
Will say a few     for her to be home where she belongs soon 
xxx


----------



## LJE

Thanks Taffy and congratulations to you too.  
I was thrilled when Julia told me your news.
Thanks for all the good wishes.

xx


----------



## Laura36

Well done Lisa. I hope you are well too and that your lovely daughter is soon home with you and DH.xx

Kara, baby ellard is looking fab!


----------



## Queenie1

congrats lisa and so pleased to hear that your daughter is doing well.  that she will be home with you soon. hope you and dh are well.

kara what a fab scan pic. well done you time now for you to enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## marieclare

Wow Kara that picture is lovely, you must be so over the moon, very happy for you xx 

Hello Lisa, we haven't talked before, I am new,  but many congratulations on the birth of your daughter and hope she is home with you soon xx

Taffy hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## kara76

thanks all

lisa i saw the pics on ** and she is beautiful, when everything settles down and she is home and settled maybe we the group will meet her, you take care


----------



## Cath34

Congrats lisa on your baby daughter. 
Kara- amazing picture hun, is it real for you yet? Surely you are believing it now hun?!!  Glad all is well.


----------



## miriam7

hope little one is allowed home soon lisa ...must be hard leaving her there


----------



## LJE

Miriam - Its getting harder leaving her in the hospital as we know she is well!!!  Its just getting the feeding established.  She is just sooo layed back. 

Lisa xx


----------



## kara76

i bet its hard hun, how are you feeling in yourself?

well still no call from the midwife, she did say to call her if i havent heard so should i call today or wait a day or 2?


----------



## miriam7

glad shes doing well lisa are you breast or bottle feeding?  kara i would give mw till tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

Huge congratulations Lisa, hope little one is soon home with you 

Have you heard from the MW Kara? How are you feeling at the moment?

How are you getting on Taffy?

How is Maia Miriam?


----------



## kara76

well i managed to get in touch with midwife so i am seeing her thursday, not sure what time they will call in the morning! is it just pembrokeshire that do it like this, seems a little weird to me

anyway this week is gona be mega busy.....

did anyone get a spotty chest?


----------



## Queenie1

lisa hope your little one starts to feed better soon.

kara is this your first app with mw.

taffy how you doing looking forward to seeing your bump on wed

how is little maia


----------



## kara76

yeah this is the first appointment, they wait until your 10 weeks in pembrokeshire


----------



## Queenie1

that will be exciting your first mw app. can't believe you will be 10weeks already.


----------



## Laura36

Wow Kara that's gone fast, for us at least. Probably the slowest few weeks for you!

Good luck with your mw appt. That'll help it all feel very real too.


----------



## kara76

to be honest time is flying now and its scary lol

thanks girls i am looking forward to it, its all go here this week....i so need to sleep

i proper puke yesterday too and even smiled afterwards


----------



## Queenie1

i'm glad time is flying for you.

yah   you puked


----------



## miriam7

a happy puke was it   only 30 weeks to go now times flying  pix maia is fine getting bigger and more of a monster every day


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara - yay glad you had such a lovely puke lol  
Enjoy it hun - the novelty does start wearing off by week 14  !!!! 

Glad you got your midwife appointment sorted. I've got my 2nd one tomorrow - I dreamt last night that they kept me waiting for 2 hours for my appointment - so I popped out to get a doughnut (!) whilst I was waiting - When I got back the midwife was putting her coat on to go home and I ended up having a massive row with her in the middle of the GP surgery!!! (Not quite as bad as the dream last week where I had a caesarean and they forgot to stich me up and I had to do it myself  )


----------



## Queenie1

taffy good luck with mw app tomorrow. what awful dreams your having taffy. that pregnancy is def doing something to your head. lol

miriam i can't imagine that your gorgeous maia is a monster.


----------



## miriam7

queenie she is   taffy what horrible dreams   lol


----------



## kara76

taffy hope tomorrow goes well for you hun

what is tomorrow appointment about?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Appointment was meant to be for bloods - but drs messed dates up so too early and have to go back next week so just had a natter with the midwife and health visitor (about shoes lol!) 

Hope your midwife appointment goes ok today


----------



## miriam7

thats good taffy i never met my health vistor till after maia was born! maia is not well at all still ive took her to drs this morn and they cant give anything as she only has viral infection and its not on her chest... her eyes are so red and nose is real snotty poor little thing just has to suffer ...hope it goes soon


----------



## Taffy Girl

Poor little Maia - Get well soon 
Hope you are ok too Miriam - what a worry


----------



## miriam7

im ok lol just horrible seeing her like it when shes so happy usually ...hope it clears up soon ...how are you feeling are you still getting sickness ?


----------



## kara76

aww poor maia, hope she gets well soon hun

taffy what a bugger your dates were messed up

well my appointment went well, mw is lovely. she is gona try and get my 12 week scan next week because we are considering a NT scan which has to be done privately, i was all for it but luke isnt sure so we need to chat about this

i am under a consultant now so having shared care

i see midwife again at 16 weeks

i had bloods and will get results at scan and i think she forgot to weigh me lol


----------



## Queenie1

poor maia hope she feels better soon. 

taffy sorry to hear your dates were messed up. hope your keeping well

kara pleased you had a good mw app,


----------



## miriam7

glad you got a nice midwife ...i was only ever weighed once at 12 week scan !  having consultants good maybee they will send you to main delivery like me (get midwife to yourself )


----------



## kara76

this is our scan pic from yesterday










im not sure what to do about the NT scan!! its hard to decide


----------



## Cath34

Is there room for one more over here? he he!


----------



## PixTrix

Oh poor Maia Miriam, hope she is soon back to being herself.

Glad to see you are doing well Taffy, shame about the dates being mixed up, but at least you got another appoint!

Glad all went well with your MW Kara. Am I right in thinking that the NT scan is to check for downs? Tough decision that one, with many ways at looking how you reach a decision. Of course it is a personal decision but for myself if I was in the position and I was told that my baby had downs I would continue with the pregancy anyway and the test would only serve as a way of preparing if did have, so in that case may not have it done because being told could have downs would not change how I feel about the pregnancy and future baby. Age is still on your side as the occurance increases at age 35+ Of course having it would put your mind at rest, but remember the chances at your age are less than 1 in 1000. Good luck with making your decision. Lovely scan pic.

Lovely to see you on this board Cath, congrats. Isn't it great to see this very special board getting busier!


----------



## kara76

cath the more the merrier

pix you my friend talk alot of sense, my main concern is if we chose not to have the NT scan and then have the bloods as 16 weeks the different in a acurately is massive, bloods are 60% and scan is 90%!  
what would i do with the results, i dont know. luke feels we wouldnt do anything anyway and the scan is pointless, i think i feel at least we would be mentally prepared if we were at risk which in all honestly i dont think we are given our ages

another question is if wwe dont scan do we then not have bloods either!!!!!! suppose we ave a bit to think about


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kara, you really do have alot to think about and not an easy decision. It is up until 13+6 that you have got to have it done by, that gives you a little thinking space


----------



## kara76

yeah we have decided to have a think about it and maybe have the scan an that was my intial thought


----------



## PixTrix

it sure could bring peace of mind and remember age is on your side.


----------



## Laura36

Congratulations Cath!  Brilliant news, well done you.  

Kara, I wanted to have all the tests and scans.  I think I would do the same if I had the chance again but it is difficult.  I guess I would want to know early if there was a problem rather than wait for 16 week bloods.  Good luck with making the decision though hun  

Miriam I hope Maia gets better really soon.  Poor thing


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

i feel yuck, i have an upset tummy i think and just feel shattered. im in work which is rubbish and the day ahead is a pretty mental one if everyone arrives at once im screwed

oh and i puked this morning too lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Cath - you are most welcome to this thread, my dear.   
Is it sinking in yet? You must be overjoyed. 
Hope your trip to London goes well today - how long do you have to keep going for? 

Kara you have my sympathy - being in work and feeling poop is not good. 
I have just been sent home from work this morning as I cant seem to shift this cough/flu-y thing. Really bad timing cos I'm so busy at the mo but they said they are not taking any chances with me!!  
Had a really bad asthma attack yesterday so went to the drs and they have given me anti-biotics - which seem to have made me feel 10 times worse overnight. Gutted cos I was going to Bath shopping with my mate tomorrow and now think I'm gonna be confined to the sofa.... 

Hope you feel better soon Kara - Know it doesnt help but tiredness and sickness are really good signs at this stage 
x


----------



## kara76

oh no hun thats sounds nasty, i hope your on the sofa resting. i cant be sent home as im the only one here this afternoon but if i feel like this tomorrow i might chose to stay home. TMI coming i have soggy farts yet cant go

cath i hope your trip goes well, your gona be knackered 

miriam how is maia?

lisa how are you and katie?


----------



## kara76

hiya spooks, glad to hear everything is good

anyone know when i first see my OB?is this at my 12 week scan or do i have a seperate appointment? thinking of getting some more advice about screening as i swing from wanted it to not.

i have what can only be described as man flu, boss says he will try and get me home earlier!!! we will see

how is anyone? miriam, popsi, taffy?


----------



## miriam7

maia is getting better she still has lots of snot tho lol but is sleeping better and doesnt sound as full up ...she should be ok by tue for meet    i had downs blood test knowing i wouldnt do anything if it came back high risk ...midwife was a cow saying why bother getting it done then but i wanted it just so i would sort of know there was a chance


----------



## popsi

spooks...lovely to her from you and glad all is well xxx

kara.. you poor thing your not well at all, your poor body is probably run down, you need to rest a bit now xx

miriam.. glad maia is getting better poor little poppet xx

as for me i am ok just very frustrated with the horrid wait at the moment, so keeping a bit of a low profile but i do think of you all xx


----------



## miriam7

sorry spooks i totaaly ignored you   glad all is well with baby spooks doesnt time seem to be flying by ! popsi it must be hard waiting ..but good things come to those who wait


----------



## kara76

hiya all

ive been in bed all day with cold/man flu and generally feeling crap. i got up this morning and called in and my boss said she didnt expect me in today so i went back to bed, woke at 930am took my steriods and clexane and went back to bed,luke brought me a cuppa which i drank then went back to sleep til about an hour ago

my head is banging and i feel like i have no engergy at all, also lots of heaving this morning which i blame on the coughing

i have also notice blue veins on the side on my tummy, this i assume is down to the increased blood volume and my boobs have started to hurt every now and then

right i better go and have my dinner.

how is everyone else today?

taffy are you better?


----------



## Laura36

Kara, sorry you are not well hun. Glad you are resting though and not in work.


----------



## kara76

i have felt much better today just very tired after a restless night

how is everyone? its quiet all over the board at the moment


----------



## kara76

here i go again talking away to myself

did anyone else find that after such good care through IVF , pregnancy care is rubbish? i have some concerns and havent a clue who to speak to!


----------



## miriam7

yep kara the care you get is ****e.. my mum couldnt believe it said the care she used to get was much better!


----------



## kara76

taffy how are you today

miraim thanks for the tops hun

i feel crap today, had an upset tummy all night and wind


----------



## Taffy Girl

Feeling a little bit more human thanks - the cough is clearing up a bit - but I am still being sick. Woke up at 4am boiling hot and couldnt get back to sleep . BIL has been confirmed as having swine flu today with similar symptoms so now thinking I've probably had it too.  

Did you get a new top too?  - I had one arrive in the post yesterday from a friend which was a lovely surprise. I love having new stuff 

Been making the most of my time off and doing some crimbo shopping online and wrapping the pressies I have bought 

Hope you feel better soon Kara - are you in work? or resting up?


----------



## kara76

yeah miriam gave me 2 lovely tops, i am gona need them soon to as almost everything i have rises up now my boobs and belly are growing


omg i havent even thought about crimbo, thats too scary

ive been in work all day and i did feel better once the trapped wind had gone and TMI i managed to go to the loo. 

are you gona call your doc about the swine flu? could be wise


----------



## Queenie1

taffy so sorry to hear you have not been feeling well hope you feel better soon. hope it 's not swine flu. 

glad to hear your feeling better kara , trapped wind can be painful

xmas shopping i haven't even started thinking about it yet


----------



## Jule

Taffy hope you are feeking better soon, hope fully its not swine flu, take care and rest up

Kara have you tried peppermint for your wind?


----------



## kara76

no i havent, funny you say that i was told that after my op

might have to try it


----------



## Jule

you can buy peppermint syrup or use colpermin capsules which are peppermint in a capsule.  I used them for IBS and i used them after EC as i had loads of traped wind and it does help


----------



## kara76

i think i will pop out friday and get some cause last night i was really bad, i get pain under my ribs and thats where the gas was


----------



## miriam7

taffy really hope you havent got\had swine flu kara you wanna hope you dont get low iron if they put you on that you really will be struggling to go to toilet


----------



## kara76

oh poo well no oh not poo

did you have to take iron? better start eating spinach


----------



## miriam7

yep lol i was on iron makes your poop black too


----------



## kara76

crikey thats like having too many slush puppies as a kid and having blue poop

cath you should be over here now , come on hope in lol

i remember my sil drinking stout for low iron lol


----------



## miriam7

yep i enjoyed half guiness at christmas quite liked the taste too lol


----------



## kara76

yeah that might be the time i have a little glass, not that im missing it at all

i do miss runny eggs and sex lol


----------



## miriam7

lol no runny eggs yuck i cook mine well! no sex ban lukes on is he lol


----------



## kara76

seems i am the one on the ban lol midwife said no love making and i am not seeing her til 16 weeks!!!! jeez

i would love 2 runny fried eggs on bread yum yum and some shell fish lol

saying that i would eat bread for the next 6 months if i had too. thinking of seeing if somewhere doesn pregnancy aqua areobics or pregnancy yoga


----------



## miriam7

there bound too im sure they do it by me would be good when you get big


----------



## kara76

gona do that tomorrow in work then if i have time which i should have

right im logging off to chill a little before lovely sleepy time yay


----------



## kara76

night night and thinking of you and your family tomorrow hun


----------



## miriam7

thanks kara ...enjoy your sleep


----------



## kara76

hey miriam how is your uncle?


----------



## miriam7

sorry been up jeffs mums for her birthday ..its not looking good for him there now saying he prob has cancer in lungs and is so ill he will need to be in hospital not home ...there having a meet with drs again tomorrow so will know more then


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hope its better news tomorrow, Miriam    
x


----------



## Cath34

Oh Miriam, I am so very sorry to hear about your uncle. Its so cruel. Sending you and your family


----------



## kara76

oh miriam that is so sad. 

how is everyone today?


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, I'm so sorry that your uncle is so poorly and has to stay in hospital.


----------



## miriam7

thanks ladies ... they have spoke to top man today who they have finally got some sense out of .. he did have cancer in old liver and adrenal gland which they operated on when they removed liver 3 months ago ...tests only just came back so thats why they were only just told ...not sure about lungs still tho ...they say they will keep him at birminham and could do little op on bile duct but not at moment because he is to weak ..its still not good but better outcome than yesterday hopefully he has longer than days or weeks left   ..the dr from yesterday was sat quiet during meeting we think hes been told of for giving wrong info   my mums gone up to be with my aunty over weekend


----------



## Queenie1

miriam so sorry to hear about your uncle, glad to hear that you have at last got some answers.  he is in my  

how are all our mummies to be,

taffy are you feeling any better how is your bil. 

kara how are you feeling 

cath i'm sure you will feel a little more relaxed when you see the heartbeat. 

how are our mummies and babies,


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie you really shouldn't have asked - I am officially a miserable old cow today  
I sent most of Thursday night up being sick and most of last night up with heart burn - O the joys of pregnancy!!! 
So when does the nice bit start to kick in lol?

The good news is my flu seems to be going at long last so will hopefully be back at work on Monday. All the in-laws now seem to have gone down it though. 

Hubby has had this week off work to decorate our spare room - it has just turned into one complete nightmare after another. He's now off to strip off the bubbly wallpaper and start all over again. Think I'll stay out of his way for a while as hes not a happy bunny - and then pop up with a cuppa and some choccie digestives in a bit.      

Miriam - thinking of you and your family and hope there is some good news soon x

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kara76

miriam things seem to look a little more postive, sometimes talking to the underling is no good

taffy you really are a miserable cow lol, have you spoken to your midwife about this, it might be wise, the sickness etc not the being a miserable cow thats just hormones maybe

queenie hiya sweetie

well i got my 12 week scan through today for monday! there is no way we can do it, luke works in swansea and cant take a day off with this short notice, if it came yesterday that would of been fine, i have called and left a message at the hospital and will call first thing monday morning, hope they dont get funny but having a scan without luke is not an option

just did my first bit of housework since the 2ww and now i have back ache, got a wicked clexane bruise and im having quite a few stretching pains which are very much expected at this stage as my uterus is now moving out of the pelvis

i am so bloody excited, i love it all. bio oil has become my friend too, i have  a feeling im gona have one big bump soon yay yay.

ok now i must eat, i am craving all the things i shouldnt eat and junk, btw i can advise twiglets as a great fibre provided


----------



## miriam7

oh no kara thats stupid giving such short notice! hope you can rearange in the morning ..taffy i feel for you the heartburn in awfull


----------



## kara76

i will be calling them first thing, hope they dont get funny wiith me. i also need to check with midwife when i will see con

i feel a little like i havent a clue what is going on after years of knowing the systems lol

did you all finished progestrone dead on 12 weeks?


----------



## miriam7

cant remember now but i think so yeah and steroids... i think i saw con at scan appoinment


----------



## kara76

on my letter is says midwife led care! i think i must be a patient from hell lol....i have already read the NICE guidelines lol how sad am i

i think i will call midwife and check details and call hospital direct about scan

im aiming for stopping gestone on wednesday which is 12 + 2 and steriods i will start to wean at 15 weeks, clexane i need to check with con thats why i need to see them or at least talk to them before 15 weeks

how is lovely maia and mummy?


----------



## Queenie1

i'm sure they will rearrange your scan kara it was very short notice.


----------



## miriam7

yeah im sure con will wanna know all drugs you been on mine did ...maias fine much better now colds gone bought her a high chair last night 40 odd pound of so i grabbed it quick at 42.50 lol ive posted pic on ******** of her eating spoon in it lol


----------



## kara76

im gona have a look on ** now

im dreading calling the hospital, you never know they might call me first as i did leave a message on saturday


----------



## Laura36

Kara, I hope they will rearrange the scan for you.  How silly to send it through with such short notice!
Can't believe you have read the NICE guidelines, lol.  

Miriam, I'm glad Maia is better and enjoying her high chair  

Taffy, Cath - hope you're both doing ok?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara I stopped my gestone at 11 weeks and 6 days - cos I fell asleep early on the last day and hubby didnt dare wake me lol! 

Good luck with getting that scan re-arranged - im sure it wont be a problem. 

Well I had a whole night sleep with no sickness or heartburn - yay!! Whoever mentioned papaya for heartburn it seemed to do the trick - thanks!

Lovely pics of Maia - shes growing up very quickly


----------



## kara76

taffy thats great you had a good night

i didnt, i didnt sleep a wink well thats what it feels like. hospital called at 8am and i have a scan on thursday, they could of done wednesday but i chose thursday as i know its easier for luke and the lady was lovely and chatted for ages and explained i will see the OB soon depending on our situation

so now im sat in bed wide awake and was hoping for a nice long lie in well til 930 pills and jab that is lol


----------



## kara76

quiet on here ,where are you all hiding?

only 2 gestone to go (my choice of finishing date) how strange it will be for me not to be stabbing myself in the **** daily, i will make jab time pelvic floor time lol

i still havent had a bath and want one but now im flipping well paranoid about it, silly i know and i should just have one but i like my bath roasting hot and i know this is not good so will a warm bath actually satisfy! i doubt it


----------



## Queenie1

kara glad you got scan date rearrange. wow only 2 jabs left you are not going to know yourself. i'm sure a warm/hot  bath will be fine as long as you don't have it really boiling hot. just think of all the people who don't know they are pregnant and they probably have baths. but its best to do what you think as long as you don't regret it later.

taffy how have the nights and sickness been glad to hear you had a good night the other night.

miriam gosh she is growing now having a high chair how time flies.

cath how are you.


----------



## miriam7

im sure she got another tooth coming opposite side at top ...shes going to look sooo funnt with odd teeth   kara i waited to have bath after 12 weeks ...its hard lol i hate showwers love a nice soak !


----------



## marieclare

Kara I dont know about baths but its so exciting seeing you all at this stage!!!


----------



## Cath34

kara you lucky thing only 1 gestone left!!!!!! i'm still jabbing away  black and blue everywhere  I'm not complaining though.
I'm good Queenie thankyou, still very cautious until my scan. Its sooooooo scary, I never thought it would be but when you've had so much disappointment I guess its hard to think that everything is actually going your way!!!!


----------



## kara76

hiya all

cath every feeling that your feeling is normal right now i mean the caution about your scan and not your massive bruises

well the last gestone is done and was done at a&e in carmarthe, what a day ive had.....got up at 7am to go to swansea with luke to see a mate and i had a sleepless nigth so that in itself was not fun, anyway had a lovely day with my mate and went to mothercare and eddershaws oh i love that place and then got a text from luke at 330 saying can i pick him up as he has something stuck in his eye and needs to go to hospital so i drove to carmarthen and we say in a&3 for 3 plus hours, he saw a nurse then a doctor who freaked when she tried to get it out and told her to wait for eye drops and they will see him friday....he had enough by now and we left and he will go to out local hospital tomorrow when we go for our nhs scan

luke has taken the day off and i completely forgot lol


----------



## kara76

hiya all

scan all went well and the lady scanning said 'this is a precious baby' and they didnt charge us for the 2 pics i asked for as she said we have been through enough, bless her

i felt quite emtional sat in the antanatal clinic as that is where this all started as this is where gynae clinic is....how wrong is that!

baby was very active and is measuring now at 66mm which is 12+5 but i know exact dates lol....they give a due date of the 24th april. 

see the consultant now on the 29th october midwife at 16 weeks then 20 week scan.....omg its gona fly i know this.

every single time i see our baby i feel really really blessed and amazed by it all

thankfully a&e was better and we waited an hour and half and the doctor didnt mess about and used a kinda drill in lukes eye, he was not impressed as it hurt, im really bad as i couldnt stop laughing

how is everyone today?


----------



## popsi

kara .. so happy it all went well today xxx you are blessed honey and you are enjoying it and its well deserved xx


----------



## kara76

ANY NEWS WITH YOU POPSI

opps sorry for shouting?


----------



## popsi

lol !! kara not like you to be vocal   .. nope nothing at all cant see it now till the new year to be honest hun


----------



## serenfach

Good news, Kara    

Hi to everyone else.. hope you're all doing okay


----------



## Laura36

Well done Kara, I'm so pleased it went well hun


----------



## kara76

thanks girls


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay - I've had a whole nights sleep .... the first one in months.  
No waking for a wee, getting up to be sick or having a coughing/asthma attack. Woo hoo 
I love being pregnant today!!!! 

Kara - great news on your scan hun 

x


----------



## kara76

im glad your feeling better today, lets hope this is a turning point for you. your ticker seems to be flying by....what is your due date?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Fingers crossed!!
25th March by their dates - 24th March by mine 
so about a month ahead of you


----------



## kara76

mine are the other way, they think 24th april and im saying 26th april.

luke is betting the 2nd may lol

are you feeling the baby move yet? getting bigger?ive booked my second midwife appointment now for the 11th november

boss is away for the weekend yay lol. it feels very weird not jabbing myself in the **** anymore


----------



## Cath34

Hi everyone, how are things? I am home today, I have a very sore throat and am feeling worn out so its sofa and daytime tv for me!!!


----------



## kara76

cath that sounds like a prefect plan, will try and call you later for a gossip

almost time for loose women hehe


----------



## kara76

well ladies

im gona spill the beans, i went for an nt scan on monday just something i personally had to do and believe me in was not an easy choice as at first luke didnt want to and it took alot of talking, tears and hugs to decide anyway

we had the scan on monday and the nt fold measurement was a reasuring 1.08 at the largest and we have been waiting ever since for the blood results as we had the combined test

our combined tests have shown we are low risk yay

downs 1:7036
edwards's 1:16.473
pataus :1.51.875

my age factor is 1:597 i think so this has blown that out of the water and i feel very please and its probably the best £180 i have ever spent.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thats fab news - you must be very pleased  
x


----------



## kara76

we are hun phew, found it very stressful waiting for the results i have to say


----------



## Queenie1

kara so pleased nhs scan went well. you are blessed and now its time to enjoy. where's your ticker. lol
also so pleased that the results of your nt scan have come back fine, i now this was diffficult for you and am so pleased all is good.

yah taffy glad you have had a good night sleep and are enjoying your pregnancy i hope your good sleeps continue.

cath hope you feel better soon. when do you get your scan.


----------



## miriam7

so  pleased alls ok kara ..time to chill and enjoy  being pregnant now   i want mini ellard born on 3rd may my birthday lol  my due date was same as what i worked out 13th april she was born on 19th and clinic gave me 18th as due date


----------



## PixTrix

Hi yummy mummies and yummy mummies to be!

I hope Maia is well Miriam.

Kara so pleased that you scans have gone well. Great that you had the NT scan done, it would have only played on your mind and once you'd gone over the dates that you could have had it done you wouldn't have been able to do anything about it.

Glad to see that you have got some good sleep Taffy. I can't believe how far gone you are already.


----------



## Laura36

Kara, brilliant that your NT scan was all low risk.  Must be a huge relief.  Relax and enjoy now. When are you having another scan?  

Hi to Taffy, Cath, Miriam, Kelly, Sazzle, Lisa and all our other IVF Wales bumps and mums


----------



## kara76

yeah it is a huge relief i have to say. next scan is 20 weeks now

i have surprised myself with alot of feeling over the past 10 weeks to be honest and i have learnt alot about me as a person which to be honest alot of it has shocked me in a way, but its all good.

mil has moved out but might come back for the odd night or 2 which is fine. we have tons to sort in the house and this is usally my job so it wil be fun watching luke do it, lots of silly things like we need a few light fitting fixed, an extension lead in the bedroom to turn the lamp on then the bigger stuff like decorating and moving rooms round....it takes luke forever to do house things so do we start now or wait til after crimbo im not sure


----------



## miriam7

kara i would get all little bits done now and start changing rooms around after christmas ...hope you wont have to lift a finger lol


----------



## kara76

yeah i think we are gona have to get our arses in gear

had a right moan last night to luke lol hormonal i think. i am keeping next friday free and the weekend (lukes birthday) and hope to start doing a few little bits round the house

can you believe i have another cold, must be where my immune system is low while im on these steriods

been having some round ligament pains the last few days so i think baby and uterus are now moving out my the pelvic regional. miriam i remember you showed quite early and now i am deffo showing even people in work are commenting how my clothes are looking tight. i think another week and i will have to wear maternity clothes full stop, im wearing maternity jeans at home but so far have managed with my normal work clothes. even though trousers popped a button and now i have to use a tie belt but the last few days the zip doesnt stay up so im flashing lol

think im gona have some beg soup yum yum, i have a big thing about soup and OJ at the moment

taffy how did the shopping go?

miriam how is your little darling?


----------



## miriam7

the darling is now a monster lol bought a big rug yesterday as we have lamitate floor so shes happy trying to crawl and playing with her toys on it   you going to start sprouting rapidly now i think bet you cant wait to be big


----------



## kara76

we have laminate too , pain in the butt really as it gets mega dusty lol....in asda they have some cute stuff for halloween one baby grow has 'little monster in training' on it, sounds like it would suit maia lol

i think its part food part baby lol, boobs are lovely and round in the day and night yet look like triangles in the morning wft lol


----------



## miriam7

do you think your eating more then ? i got maias halloween outfit already a pumpkin suit lol and christmas one !


----------



## kara76

ah hehe hehe lol i thought the one i saw was a carrot suit and of course its a pumpkin lol my brain needs help

im not really eating that much more, maybe a little bit but now im eating about the same but in smaller meals 

today ive been a pig and have eaten more that usually, but vegetable soup and apples etc are good


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a v quick hello from me - all shopped out after a lovely weekend 

Feeling ok at the minute - no sickness since last thursday yay  - hope this is the start of the nice bit.... 

Hope everyone else is ok. So much to catch up on in just a few days!!!


----------



## miriam7

hopefully you will stay feeling ok after sickness went i had headaches


----------



## kara76

taffy i hope this is a turning point for you, cant be fun all that sickness all the time


----------



## kara76

girls

has anyone had a ache in the under butt cheek area and in your bits (outside) kinda little you are had a really good night of passion? 

i have this and im not sure if its from my trousers being a little tight or doing pelvic floor exercises

how is everyone?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Cant say I have.... In the words of my late grandfather.... "your knicker elastic is too tight" 
Hmm - Cant remember my last night of real good passion lol 
Joking aside - Hope you are ok and that some one comes along with some sensible advice. 

Sickness is staying away for the mo' so all good with me. Counting the days till my 20 week scan now (only 12!) 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kara76

i think its probably my trousers or luke is having his wicked way while im sleeping lol i wish he would wake me up if he is lol

wow 12 days til your scan, thats no time at all and great news the sickness is staying away

so is the belly growing? mine certainly is

I WANT WOOSITS!!!!


----------



## Cath34

Feeling SICK SICK SICK!!


----------



## kara76

Cath how you feeling tonight? sounds like baby is letting you know he/she is there
have you been sick yet

work has been mind numbing today, i even cleaned the reception i was that bored lol...got a head ache thats been there all day

so girls what is your view on the swine flu jab?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Cath - yay sickness is a good sign - but you have my sympathy cos its horrid  

Kara sorry you have been bored in work - I have the opposite problem at the mo ...... I'm soooooooo busy. Never mind - never a dull moment! 

Hmmm - Swine flu jab - my dad told me today I had to have it lol - not so sure myself.... think i will probably have it cos I am in a couple of high risk groups - but want to find out a bit more about it first.


----------



## kara76

any idea if your doc contracts you about it or what?

i have read a little bit but would rather talk to someone about it direct.


----------



## claire1

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me popping in.  Your GP surgery's should be contacting you to ask you to attend for the jab.  I spoke to one of the girls in the clinic last week, as they wanted me to have the vaccine, but due to treatment wanted to run it past them.  The nurse I spoke to said that they were not recommending the vaccine at the minute, due to recommendations by the pharmacy dept.  But I also spoke to the pharmacist that comes to our surgery and she suggested the opposite.  So at the moment I don't think that they know what to recommend, and it can change from area to area.

We did get an information leaflet via emails today so could always send one to you if you would like a copy.

I'm reserving judgement, and will need lots of information prior to having it.  Sorry dint think I've helped at all .  Think I should just keep my nose out


----------



## kara76

claire thanks hun, i think i will have a chat once i get invited. i suppose the wise thing would be to have the jab yet the worry of it harming baby is scary.

well ladies i had my first bath in over 11 weeks i think, i was in the shower and my head was banging so i filled the bath up and had one, then got out lay on my bed and went to sleep, it was 930pm lol

cath hows the sickness? love the ticker btw

taffy hows you today?

miriam how are you and maia?


----------



## kara76

i have decide that my midwives are ****e, each time i have asked for advice...twice thats all they have been crap and pretty much said not to worry well hello i called you for advice!

i hope the obsterician is better, i see her next week


----------



## Queenie1

here is a thread about swine flu jabs. might be helpful to you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211291.msg3345157#new

also found this one

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211823.msg2988139#new

my sil who lives in australia has had her swine flu jab just a few weeks before she had her baby by selective c section she chose to have it as she hoped some of the jab might go to the baby so when they come to britain it might help.( due here at xmas)

there is some much confilcting adivce about. my dh has been worried about me doing tx incase of swine flu.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello - 

I have been on a course in Birmingham all day - really interesting and a FAB lunch (with loads of free wine that I had to resist! ). Got up this morning and was really sick - after a sickness free week - why today lol?! 

Good news - had blood tests results back which show low risk for Downs Syndrome 

My bump is growing and I have one very wiggly bub in my tum - definitely feeling the movements now!  Very exciting. 

Thanks for the swine flu info - think i need to do a bit of reading!

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## kara76

bet it feels amazing feeling baby moving, i cant wait. maybe your just one of these people that are sick through pregnancy hun, are you eating enough cause i have heard that sickness can be bad if your blood sugar drops, maybe have a biccie before bed! just a thought. great news on your bloods i assume this was the 16 weeks blood on the nhs?

queenie cheers for the link, ive read it all and still none the wiser lol, knowing pembrokeshire it will take weeks to get in touch with me lol.

when did you first start feeling movement? can you remember


----------



## kara76

taffy i take it your missing wine? im not i sniffed my mates the other day and it made me gag lol

i do love food so much right now trouble is i just dont seem to feel full, im eating loads of fruit in work


----------



## miriam7

bet you enjoyed your bath kara   its great felling baby move maia would always move loads in bath and late at night lol


----------



## Queenie1

wow taffy that s great that you are starting to feel baby move, that must be wonderful to feel you must be very excited. sorry to her the sickness returns hope it was a one off

yes the swine flu advice is so confilicting, i hope you all get advice from you local authority soon.


----------



## claire1

Ladies I have a copy of the NHS swine flu information leaflet (it's more like a booklet), if anyone wants a copy the pm me your email and I will send you a copy.  We received our copies yesterday, we've only been asking for them for weeks mind you


----------



## kara76

claire i have pm'd you 

i had a lovely sleep with yet more sexy dream lol. woke this morning with stetching pains, mostly on the right side and a funny feeling in my womb well thats what it felt like, coould have been my bowels lol


----------



## claire1

Kara will email it you in a bit.


----------



## kara76

we went out today to a local shop that is closing down to buy something together as the first thing we buy we wana do together anyway is was mega expensive so didnt bother, nipped to a couple more shops and couldnt really see anything so didnt bother in the end

did see a lovely crib, luke wanted to buy it but i said no not yet lol

im at home chilling, luke is out playing cars, having more ligament pain that comes and goes and when it comes it can be quite uncomfy even though it doesnt last long , will mention it on thursday to the consultant i see along with another few things....im looking forward to meeting her as im told she is very good


----------



## PixTrix

Ah lovely to go out and look  together Kara, even if you didn't get anything. Great that you are soon meeting your consultant with questions at the ready. I am loving seeing your ticker count up and down the same time. We'll soon be saying where did the time go!


----------



## Queenie1

thats a lovely idea kara that you are going buy the  first thing together.

questions for the consultant i wouldn't expect any thing less from you kara. is it harder with a pregnancy that you cannot just phone up and get answers to you questions. at clinic we can always phone the nurses .


----------



## kara76

believe it or not its not a long list just a few concerns more than anything. i can phone the midwife whenever but well they dont seem to understand and be quite dismissive which i find odd, havent really gelled with them yet but  ive only met one and spoken to 2 or 3. i liked the people at the antenatal but the community ones do seems wishy washy, think its after having such good care while going through treatment i kinda feel left to it pmsl.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oops did my post about the wine make me sound like a bit of an alcho lol 
I'm surprised that I havent missed booze at all - did have one glass of red wine last saturday with friends - which I enjoyed but I wouldnt rush to have another! 

Been into cardiff today to check out the new St Davids 2 - very posh! Only about half full and lots of new posh shops including lots of lovely (expensive!) jewellers. Met some friends for lunch, bought some more christmas pressies, a couple of new maternity tops and a fab new handbag      

KNow what you mean Kara - its weird having weeks rather than days between appointements and so little contact with people know - think we ve been spoiled at IVF Wales  

hope you are ok and not fretting about stuff


----------



## miriam7

kara sounds like your midwife is crap like mine lol consulatant will be better ...i did have a lovley one when i went to give birth tho she was fab  taffy i didnt miss drink until christmas i then drank half guiness


----------



## kara76

im saving myself for a stout at crimbo and thats if i feel like it which i probably wont

where did you get your maternity tops?

im not fretting as such but need to question meds and a few little things, in all honestly i feel quite relaxed but i dont think i will fully relax just yet.

i have a new fetish....cranberry juice yum


----------



## miriam7

next do nice maternity tops but i got mine in sale as there quite expensive ..bet the con will wanna know all bout your meds mine did and that was only asprin cyclogest and steroids!


----------



## kara76

i am finding the need for longer tops as all my are rising up now.

i need advice of clexane as i am meant to stop a week monday but due to family history they might keep me on it. im on 20mg twice a day atm, will be glad to stop the steriods too and i start weaning a week monday yay


----------



## Taffy Girl

I bought my tops in H&M. One black and one white for 19.99. Short sleeved - but they are nursing tops too... .so hope to get a lot of use out of them.  My mum gave me a couple of realy nice long cardigans yesterday so just needed something  to go underneath for work. I am still in a lot of my tops but my bump is now sprouting.... I'm trying not to buy too much at the moment - just wearing whatever fits and is comfy!


----------



## Queenie1

friend of mine bought maternity tops from next discount shop in newport. don't no if there is one near you kara or what about mac arthur glen

its great to hear you are both growing well girls.


----------



## kara76

i have a couple of things but i need tops for sure, might have to search for some bargains somewhere lol

maybe a couple of bump bands will help in the mean time but where i live you cant get anything its crap.


----------



## kara76

my dad did the needle test and the needle test says the baby is a girl lol

taffy have you got any feelings as you what flavour your having? will you find out?


----------



## PixTrix

Nice to see you doing well girls. I think we'll have to start doing bets on sex!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Originally I thought a boy - now am undecided. 
No we are not gonna find out.... the room is being painted yellow as I type!!!  
My work colleagues are thinking of having a sweepstake on sex/baby weight/arrival date lol 

How are you Pix - hope you are doing ok


----------



## PixTrix

I'm doing ok thanks Taffy. I wouldn't want to find out either. It be the only surprise you have left! I think it is all part of the lovely process being told what you have had.


----------



## kara76

yellow is nice hun, any theme is mind?

pix i think like you and it will be nice as a surprise after the hard work of labour lol


----------



## Queenie1

i agree girls after all that hard work it will be a suprise. when i am pregnant i will not find out look forward to a surprise

taffy yellow sounds lovely must be really exciting now.


----------



## kara76

i have been weighing myself and today i told my parents that their scales were over so got home jumped on my ones and opps they arent at all lol


----------



## Queenie1

so bump is growing nicely then


----------



## kara76

yeah my dad said that today as i havent seen him for a couple of weeks lol


----------



## kara76

i had an awful nights sleep, tossing and turning and feeling very hot and yucky.....weird

i had that ligament pain too just before bed where i jabbed clexane was very painful....think i hit a nerve or something

having a rubbish day in work, made a mistake in work on thursday and ***** face only went and stirred it to the boss, he said he saw it himself but he is such a crap lair...he is fine with me but im cross with myself and with ***** face for always having a knife in my back, i never tell on her mistake i dont stoop that low


----------



## Queenie1

kara i hope you get a good sleep tonight. its not nice not having a good sleep and then work.

i hope tomorrow brings you a better day.

wow look at your ticker wow time has flown by.

taffy how are you, your ticker is moving quickly now. do you have a date for your 20week scan


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara hope you have a better night tonight  

It is going quickly - 20 week scan is next Monday morning..... starting to get anxious already


----------



## kara76

wow taffy monday will be here in no time.

i still have a head ache today but no as bad at the moment...feel exhausted though, not that im bothered i just need to not work and sleep in in the mornings lol wouldnt that be nice

ive been looking at prams again.

cath and taffy how are you today?

miriam you ok ?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Prams - now there's a minefield.... thats probably the cause of your headache  
Hope you feel better soon  

Im OK - apart from busy and stressed with work!!!

Cath when is your scan? How you feeling?


----------



## kara76

now now you mustnt bet stressed

prams are confusing with 3 in 1, 2 in 1, travel systems etc etc

the one i really like i doubt i will get as its so expensive, its a icandy special edition and loads of dosh but its lovely and light too and i like the quinny type ones 

im in need of food


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hubby and I both really like the look of the Petite Star Citybug in red - but I think it may be a bit cheap and cheerful - But the icandy is the other extreme  

Am stuffing my face as I type - with a pain au raisin - yum yum (sorry thats a bit mean  )


----------



## kara76

the icandy is big bucks and i doubt we will get one, there is another cool one ive seen but dont know the name

i want a carrycot type pram so i can use it downstairs in the house too

also seen a crib and a cot (cot too expensive lol)

im too tight to spend too much money after all, baby is gona grow into a child etc etc lol then its toys yay, if our baby is a girl luke will still probably buy her go karts etc etc

i so need some bras and work trousers oh and knickers, my knickers are tending to just about fit round everything and these are a size up from normal lol, are you having this?


----------



## Queenie1

wow taffy 20 week scan that has come around very very quickly.

kara glad you had a better sleep.

how exciting looking at prams etc. i can see how it can be such a mindfield. i'm sure you will both do fine, working out which one to get.


----------



## kara76

to be honest i still havent a clue on half of the stuff we will need lol...will make a list at some point

im still wearing underwired bras as the others i have are just too small now and hurt


----------



## miriam7

the pram buying is very confussing lol make sure you go see them all and try them out maias in hers all the time when she naps in day ... i was lucky our parents went halves on the 600 plus it cost   not long till scan taffy bet you cant wait dont forget full bladder for this 1   cant wait to see your bumps bet they will have grown loads


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

been thinking about maternity leave and does anyone know what happens when the 39 weeks SMP is over do you just get no money if you wana take the full 52 weeks off?


----------



## Cath34

Kara you get 90% of your average pay for 1st 6 wks, then you drop down onto SMP for the duration of the leave but if you take the full 12 months (3 months extra) you dont get paid but your employer cant refuse you the 12 months off and still has to keep your job open for you. hope this makes sense. x


----------



## kara76

i googled and thought oh poop, i want 12 months so im thinking cheaper pram and cot and use the money to take the extra 3 months off

how are you today cath?


----------



## Taffy Girl

My bump seems huge today  

Yes thats right, Kara - but you do also continue to accrue holiday - so you may also get some holiday pay...? We actually get 6 weeks at 90%, 6 weeks at 50% then SMP up till 9 months and then nowt - so planning to save a bit now and the first 12 weeks to tide me over the last 3 months. 

I need to fix up a meeting with our HR. I plan to take the full 12 months too - we'll be able to meet up early and go shopping before the FF meets lol


----------



## kara76

have you eaten all the pies lol?

my weight is going up fast now, i see my con for the first time tomorrow yay


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pies - moi? No!!!!! 
Sweeties ....... maybe 

I have actually only put on 5lbs since the end of treatment - (plus the 9lbs I put on during tx ) - which is not too bad as I normally really struggle with my weight coz of my dodgy thyroid. 
Think the sickness and the small meals in the evening have stopped me gaining too much so far.  

Ooooh good luck for tomorrow hun - thats seems to have come around quick all of a sudden. 
Hope he/she answers all yours questions (im sure there'll be a few lol) and is nice


----------



## kara76

i lost weight intially so at 4 weeks pregnant i was lower than my normal weight which was weird but ive made up for it now

sweet you, crisps for me lol

luke cant come tomorrow which is a shame so my mum is gona come with me then i need to buy a few more longer tops


----------



## popsi

Kara.. just quickly to let you know your employer has to keep your job open for you for NINE months but if you take the additional 3 months then all they have to do is offer you a job with same pay but could be different hours/roles etc... wanted to let you know this, I have had to almost take my employer to a tribunal over equal rights etc (maternity pay with us is 6 months full and they only wanted to offer me 7 weeks as adoption was my choice.. yeah right so given birth is something you HAVE to do !!!  ) so its well researched (and often overlooked by expectant mums !) xxx


----------



## Queenie1

good luck for you app with con tomorrow. hope he/she answers all your answers.


----------



## kara76

cheers popsi thats good to know

queenie thanks hun, i will find out if i can stop clexane or not too


----------



## popsi

no worries honey.. good luck for your appointment xxx


----------



## kara76

thanks hun

i hope you have some news soon


----------



## popsi

thank you... you will all be the first to know


----------



## miriam7

hope appointment goes well kara ...dont blame you for wanting as long as possible off when babys here you wont want to miss a thing they grow so quick


----------



## Cath34

Good luck today Kara. xx


----------



## Queenie1

hi kara how did your app go.


----------



## kara76

cheers cath

well my appointment went well even though i waited an hour and half to see the con, saw midwife first which i wasnt expecting and she felt for the top of my uterus which is now about 4 inches under my belly button so i asked if my belly was woosits lol thankfully its not , its where everything is being pushed up, then she listened fort he heart beat and there is was beating strongly. so back out to the waiting room to wait for the con, thank god my mum was with me or i would be bored stiff

con was fab, im on clexane now til term due to MC and family history and i am having a cervix scan hopefully in around 2 weeks and there was a note from one of my iui's that i have a short cervix so this is being checked.

she did a quick scan with an old machine so it was very clear but we saw baby, he/she had its back to us

the con said i bet your feel so pleased to be here and i said yeah i do very very lucky, she knew about the petition and said that where she knows my name from lol, she asked whether i want a vaginal birth as some IVF ladies what a elective C section!

so now i see midwife in 2 weeks and not the con til 32 weeks unless the cervix scan shows something oh and i might have to see a cardoglist (bad spelling, heart doc) as i had a heart mumur.

im shattered now and plan to go to tescos shopping later boo boo hate food shopping, doesnt help that our smoke alarm went off at 1am and woke me as i had to check everywhere for fire then....did i dream it!!!!!

how is everyone today?


----------



## Queenie1

kara sounds like app went well. glad they are looking after you with scan's for your cervix. i wonder why women opt for c section if they have had ivf. did you have a heart murmur as a child or have they only found this out now. it is very common.

oh dear tesco shop is not good i hate doing them. i always want to try doing it on line but dh likes going. 

hope you get a bettter sleep tonight. did luke hear the smoke alarm of just you cos if so perhaps you did dream it. lol


----------



## kara76

i do feel they are taking more care now and the midwife today was brill too, really funny,no i had it as a child, it was checked in 2007 when i had a wisdom tooth removed under GA too. 

funny you say about online shopping i did an order but luke said thats too much money we will go .....weirdo

no it was just be that heard the alarm, i did try just going back to sleep and then thought omg the house could be on fire lol


----------



## Queenie1

i think it was a dream lol

men have no sense.

you working tomorrow


----------



## kara76

queenie are you saying im losing it like you lol...probably true

oh no think im gona have to go to the dreaded tescos....got a splitting head ache and thats before going lol


----------



## Queenie1

yes i think you are.lol. i can blame the drugs and you can blame the pregnancy. 

send luke to tesco and you stay at home resting


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sounds like your appointment went well Kara  

Did you manage to go shopping for your new top?


----------



## kara76

tescos shopping done and got loads of fruit and veg oh and twiglets lol

taffy no didnt have time for clothes shopping in the end, i didn notice the heavy pregnant ladies in the hospital looked good and had like ruffled long t shirt type tops on, think im gona have a trip to swansea soon

how are you today?


----------



## popsi

kara.. glad it all went well honey.. time is flying along now, you will soon have your precious bundle in your arms xx


----------



## kara76

cheers matey, it is going very quick now. just read your post....things are moving at last , your mind must be in a muddle

just spoke with my mum and she said she got quite emotional today yet hide it well....this is where i get it from lol....bless her


----------



## miriam7

orr kara your mum must be so exited too its been a long journey for you all   glad appoinment was good and they are looking after you did con say what having short cervix means.. lets hope its just that baby comes out easier


----------



## PixTrix

glad appointment went well Kara. What is your next milestone will it be your 20wk scan?


----------



## kara76

i deffo dont wana to have a short cervix (your cervix grows in pregnancy),a short cervix can thin to early and cause preterm labour and late lose but if the cervix is short they would montior me and maybe do a cervix stitch, the good news is the treatment i had on my cervix doesnt tend to cause any issues with the cervix and my cervix might just have been recorded as short yet wouldnt be short in pregnancy......all very confusing but so pleased they are gona check it and if measurement if fine then that will be it

the next milestone i suppose will be this cervix scan then the 20 week woo hoo


----------



## miriam7

wont be too long now   yeah ive heard of cervix stitch to stop going into labour..i didnt have any probs and i had loop cone biopsy on mine so hope you will be ok too


----------



## kara76

its amazing how many people have had treatment of the cervix and had to go through treatment

im off to bed before i fall asleep on my laptop 

love the pic of your little monster, bet she loves shopping


----------



## miriam7

she loves it in trolley she can see everything from there! i love shopping with her too she never tells me to hurry up like jeff


----------



## josiejo

Thats great news your appointment went well Kara and even better you have a good consultant. I hope the shoort cervix doesnt cause you any problems.


----------



## Taffy Girl

I'm good thanks Kara - but the sickness is back again......  Threw up in my bin at work this morning ooops 
Will try and remember to take some bump pics this weekend..... 

Did you have a chat with your cons about the swine flu jab? 

Lovin' the picture of Maia - such a happy shopper


----------



## Queenie1

poor you taffy having the sicknes back. hope ti goes away. you will have to post your bump pics for us. is it your 20wk scan on monday.

miriam what a lovely photo of maia- looks like she will be a good shopping partner for you.

kara hope cervix scan is comes soon for you


----------



## kara76

on no taffy, have you spoken to your midwife about the sickness? im wondering if something is upsetting you inside, is there any pattern?

i did discuss the swine flu vaccine and she didnt know that much yet said she would have it....yet im still against having it to be honest. have you given it anymore thought?


----------



## Cath34

Hi girls, Taffy, I sympathise with you regarding the sickness, I am feeling sick all the time!!!!
Anyone got any ideas for  bad indigestion, I have gaviscon but is there anything stronger around?
I'm good for nothing at the moment, lol


----------



## kara76

sorry cath havent got a clue about anything for indigeston, could you call the midwife and ask?

im home and waiting for my dinner yum


----------



## Taffy Girl

Cath - I'm on the Gaviscon tablets too. Hope you find something to ease it soon x

Kara - sickness today was after a hot chocolate - dairy seems to be a bit of a problem for me but keep trying it for the calcium and goodness in it! Sometimes theres no rhyme or reason to it!

I got my Mamas and Papas catalogue through today - it comes with a £5 gift card!

Still undecided about piggy flu jab!


----------



## miriam7

all your tickers are moving so quick! be warned ..after sickness comes the heartburn ladies


----------



## Queenie1

hope you feel better soon cath. have you had your first scan yet. 

taffy enjoy spending in the catalogue. hope the sickness gets better for you

kara hope your dinner was nice. i had my take away but we decided on chinese as they are quicker.


----------



## Queenie1

miriam how are you and maia.


----------



## kara76

taffy maybe ease of the dairy and see how you are then

cath hows you today?

miriam hiya matey

i have a bit of an upset tummy, had a bit yesterday and then today well it was worst, think orange juice is starting not to like me much

im thinking of buying a maternity pillow, anyone else got one? i read from 16 weeks you shouldnt sleep on your back


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks hun - Sick all night and again this morning - and not had any dairy/eaten anything - seems to starts off as heartburn.  Gonna speak to hospital on monday and try and see midwife next week  
Think im just gonna be one of those sicky people ..... still I'm not complaining - it will all be worth it in the end .
Hope your tum gets better soon - you in work today?
Not got a maternity pillow - not sure I need one as I get shoved over on my side anyway with hubby and the fur-monster hogging all the bed!!!  

hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## kara76

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/ferguswalsh/

just thought i would share this, just to confuse us more lol

oh no hun i do think you should talk to your midwife.

yeah im in work all day til at least 630pm which is proper crap as im exhausted today, fell asleep on the sofa at around 1015pm last night, luke woke me at 1115pm for bed and i felt really hot and bothered lol

/links


----------



## PixTrix

Hi girlies in here, hope you all ok today and yucky heartburn and sickness goes away! There a mama's and papa's shop in McArthur Taffy, I wonder if it is much cheaper.


----------



## kara76

ive been in there once pix and yeah its alot cheaper

i have been shopping on ebay yep in work time lol

ive brought a long black skirt/nightie/track suit bottoms and a pair of black trouser for under a tenner, bargain. im on the saving every penny i can, still need some tops though lol


----------



## Queenie1

taffy i hope the sickness goes and that your mw can help you.

kara sounds like you are doing some great shopping. 

cath and miriam   hi.

taffy, kara, cath and miriam hope you are all well


----------



## kara76

i have notice something new today , my boobs hurt not all the time, on and off

i hope these new trousers come soon as im bursting out of my normal work trousers and the maternity ones i have are a little too big atm, if i could wear jeans that would be great.....at this rate im gona end up wearing a dress and boots


----------



## kara76

someone needs to stop me shopping on ebay

i do love a bargain and how is this for one

7 pairs of trousers/jeans and 4 tops for 99p yeah 99p with £11 postage...love it


----------



## kara76

hiya spooks thanks for nipping in with some tips

hope baby spooks is well


----------



## kara76

taffy all the best for tomorrow, i hear the 20 week scan can take a while as they measure everything


----------



## kara76

heres a little bump preview at 14+2, slob clothing included lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Lovely to hear from you spooks and what a nice post    to you and baby spooks  

Kara loving the bump - woo hoo  

Hope they dont take too long I need to be in Bristol for a meeting at 12 - eek!!  
My dad made me chuckle today - he asked if we'd see the baby again tomorrow when they scan me...... not sure what else he thought they were scanning for lol    

No sickness today - hoorah - just felt really nauseous when in the car, which was a bit odd. Just making cooked dinner for us now - smells yumm and I'm starving.  

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## ebonie

Wow kara your bump is growing nicely hun mm i wonder how big you will be      

Big hugs to all the other mums and mums to be


----------



## ebonie

oops taffy we must have posted at the same time hun , How are you hun and hows ur bump    
lol @your dad men sometimes hey lol


----------



## Queenie1

spooks lovely to hear from you. glad you and baby spooks are well. 

kara wow what a fab bump. 

taffy good luck for scan tomorrow. woo hoo no sickness so pleased for you. hope your dinner was nice. 

emma lovely to hear off you. how are you and j 

hi everyone else


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow Kara! Was just lurking and saw your bump. How exciting, glad things are going well for you, I've been watching out for your updates. Best of luck to the other bumps on the board too, lol!

Mrs T. x


----------



## PixTrix

Loving the bump Kara!


----------



## kara76

aww thanks girls

you should see my boobs but im not gona post a pic of them pmsl

all your support means the world to me it really does

taffy what time is your scan? suppose this is the last scan unless your intending on getting a 4D done


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for your scan Taffy, time seems to be going so fast.

You can keep your boobies to yourself thanks Kara lol


----------



## miriam7

whoops i slept on back i didnt know i wasnt supposed too !  poor maia hasnt been well after posting on here fri night she woke up crying coughing and sort of choking i pooped it and ran in mums with her as thought she was struggling to breathe ... luckily she calmed down and wasnt too bad in night... anyway i took her to emergency dr sat morning who said its just a cold and congested throat theres nothing wrong with her chest ..i felt like right idiot   shes still a bit bad but seems to be getting used to coughing love her i think she was scared at first which was making her worse   good luck for scan taffy i was there a while and had to go drink more so they could check heart properly ..not sure you will make it to work on time   kara lovley belly its  growing i bet you love it


----------



## kara76

oh poor maia she must have been scared just like mummy, how are you and maia today?

well at last i have started to wean the steriods yay....was thinking of getting my hair coloured but now im not so sure, partly due to money, might get a good cut instead


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks for all your good wishes. 
Scan all ok - its a wriggly little b****r and would not behave for her to complete the heart scan so we have to go back on 11th for another look - Nothing to worry about as all looked ok - and means I get another look and more piccys next week  

Maia hope you are feeling better today


----------



## kara76

you have a naughtie little one there lol must be a boy lol

i was told rescans are very common and hey you get to see baby again yay

im waiting now for my cervix scan, i can deffo feel my womb now at the bottom of my belly


----------



## ebonie

Thanks for asking about j queenie he is doing well , We had an exceptional parents evening he is way above average , im so pleased that he dont struggle in school as life is hard enough anyway    

Taffy i agree with kara must be a boy lol more scan pics to add to ur album hun which is good   
   

Hope maia is better today miriam


----------



## miriam7

taffy dont worry they took ages to check maias heart aswell ! shes ok today no worse thankfully and shes crawling all over the floor she needs constant supervising as keeps aiming for the cat bed


----------



## kara76

well done to J what a clever lad he is, as you say being good at school certainly helps

does he enjoy school hun?


----------



## ebonie

Thanks kara he loves school hun , If i told him hes not going he would think its punishment lol nuts he is    he loves learning about anything


----------



## kara76

that is awesome hun, he is such a great kid


----------



## miriam7

thats so funny i wonder if he will change when he gets older


----------



## kara76

quick personal question coming up

any of you ladies had sex in pregnancy?im bloody well gagging for it yet luke wont come near me, its so bad im dreaming very hot dreams every night  

we have been advised against it for now at least and i didnt question it with the con as my mum was with me and it just felt a little odd. 

miriam i bet you were as naughtie as me in school?

my dinner smells so good


----------



## Queenie1

taffy glad to hear scan went well and good that you get another one so get to see your baby again. 

miriam sorry to hear maia is poorly it must have been such a fright for you both. glad to hear she has improved.

kara any news on your cervix scan

emma thats lovely to hear he is good at school and that he enjoys it your must be a very proud mummy.


----------



## kara76

nah queenie no news yet but i did get my 32 week appointment through for march lol mad or what


----------



## ebonie

Miriam i hope he dont change lol he is forever asking questions abotu anything he hears of and u can not fob him off u need to give him the correct answer ,Google is my best friend  

kara you have always been gagging for it hun so uv told us   you must have a very very high sex drive  

queenie how r u hunnie ?


----------



## Queenie1

kara that was quick for that scan app.

wow kara you are keen i bet luke is pleased. not sure what to advise i think i would leave it if the mw told me to and wait until a bit later in your pregnancy if you can 

i'm fine emma. bit bloated and have some ovary pain. but otherwise fine thanks


----------



## kara76

oh we wont do the deed til given the ok but even the midwife said there are other ways lol

i think pregnancy is making me feel very sexy lol


----------



## PixTrix

Glad your little wriggler is doing ok Taffy.

You is a horny girl Kara  

Ebonie you have got such a treasure there

Glad Maia is doing better Miriam must have been so scarey


----------



## kara76

why thank you pix lol

right im off for a nice shower


----------



## Taffy Girl

Maybe you should have a cold one Kara      

Thanks guys


----------



## miriam7

lol taffy thats what i thought too   kara i was a sod in school..wish i wasnt now tho


----------



## kara76

hehe at the cold shower comment

miriam me too, i was such a rebel and i too wish i had knuckled down more......ive done alright considing im a drop out lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Woo Hoo - I have a new profile pic!!!!


----------



## kara76

like the pic taffy

well i called the hospital this morning about the cervix lenght scan and they told me that they will do it after the 20 week scan to which i said oh no i was told next week, so the lovely lady went through my paper work and called me back and if was meant to be this week so im booked in for friday. lucky i called


----------



## miriam7

lovely pic taffy upload it to ******** so i can seee it properly! kara good job you phoned to chase it up then


----------



## Cath34

I got a call today asking me to go for swine flu jab this Thurs!!!!!! I'm going in to speak to my doc but I'm not going to have it, too risky with all the drugs i'm on i think!!
Anyone else been called?


----------



## Queenie1

taffy i can't see your pic. i'm i doing anything wrong.

kara good job you phoned good luck for scan on friday


----------



## kara76

crikey cath carmarthen seems to do everything quicker than pembs lol

i havent been called and i too and not gona have the jab it would play on my mind and it has not been tested for pregnant ladies and contains a drug the normal flu jab contains and it is advised pregnant women do not have that!!!!! i certainly wouldnt have it in the first trimester. i have heard that IF and that a big if, you get swine flu you can be treated safely with a nasal spray.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie I can see my pic ok - its under my name and bubbles where Jasper used to be..... 
Tis a naughty baby - maybe it thinks your a sonogropher and is hiding  

Still undecided about swine flu jab - but not been called yet....so putting the decision off for now. 
How you feeling Cath?


----------



## Queenie1

must be a hard decision for you all as there is so much conficting advice about. hope you are all able to come to a decision

taffy all i can see is a pic of jasper.


----------



## kara76

no need to rush deciding until you have been called taffy

did you speak to the hospital about your sickness?


----------



## claire1

Taffy I cant see the scan picture either, just the picture of Jasper


----------



## kara76

taffy's picture is here

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< on her posts, make sense?


----------



## Taffy Girl

How bizarre!!!  

Jasper has gone and been replaced by teeny taffy.... maybe Jasper is asserting his role as "top dog"  and messing with my profile pic!


----------



## claire1

No really I can only see a picture of Jasper, I can see the writing under the picture of jasper, but not the scan picture.  It's the same on all the threads not just this one.


----------



## kara76

weird

i can see teeny taffy


----------



## Queenie1

i'm with you claire i have even tried logging out and in.


----------



## kara76

i nipped into clinic today and it was great, gotto see everyone 

its was a really happy visit 

maybe you girls need to clear your internet history!


----------



## popsi

ladies.. if you press ctrl and F5 a few times taffys pic will refresh for you 

love to all you bumps


----------



## kara76

popsi wow your a computer whizz 

hope your well sweetheart


----------



## Queenie1

popsi your a genius it worked. 

taffy what a fab pic of baby taffy.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Why thank you - glad you got there in the end. Well done popsi.


----------



## kara76

i thought they were going crazy for a minute lol

taffy do you remember when you first felt teeny taffy?


----------



## claire1

Ye it worked.  It's a really clear picture, he/she looks beautiful


----------



## kara76

morning opps i mean afternoon all

well i had another awful nights sleep, not sure if its cause im weaning off, trapped wind or the stetching pains that wakes me. today i look and feel very round lol which of course i love

taffy how are you?

cath hows the sickness and indigestion?

popsi hope your managing to keep busy?

miriam how is lovely maia?

emma does J still play hos rugby?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hmm - About 14 weeks I think - just little flutters mostly when I was lying in bed trying to drop off at night - but didnt really know whether it was baby or something else until the scan this week. 

Now I know where baby is lying I know thats defo what it is - if that makes sense?  

Hello everyone else


----------



## kara76

yeah that makes sense, ive had a few odd feelings but im sure its wind rather than baby, getting alot of stetching pains still and some and quite strong as i can tell my uterus is moving up as i have a hardness to the bottom of my tum


----------



## miriam7

wont be long and you will defo know its baby im sure i was 20 odd weeks when i properly felt her move


----------



## kara76

i had a bath last night (second one lol) and im sure i felt something but i cant say for sure if its baby yet as i am so full of wind lol

well got my cervix scan tomorrow and getting a little nervous


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies   yes j still plays rugby but we have had a few games called of due to weather which i am so glad  

How is everybody today


----------



## kara76

ive booked to have foils next week but they wana go a skin test, ive ask for a tiny tiny skin test lol

gona check its safe with midwife they said it is


----------



## ebonie

double check hun but I'm sure it will fine  

My niece is due for a baby in January , But she have been having small contractions all day yesterday and last night so the hospital have kept her in, I'm waiting now for her to phone me when the doctor comes around to see whats happening , The thing is her last period is in Feb so her dates she would be due around now, which she is big now same size as when she had Chelsie her first one , And they have said all along that the baby is big for how far gone she is , She was only 8st 4 to start now she is 10st.7 . So god knows whats happening with her , she have been carefully monitored by having extra scans cause she has pcos and she is rhesus negative or positive lol not sure now but if the baby is the opposite blood group of her , Her blood will fight the baby's so to speak , so pretty stressful time at moment !
Oh yeah guess what I'm going in with her again on this one Yippee next best thing to me experiencing it  
oops i just realised how much i just wrote    and all that after a night shift


----------



## kara76

she is in the best place huni and they will give her an injection to stop any trouble with the blood groups


----------



## ebonie

Yeah she have had the anti d injection still worrying though !!!


----------



## kara76

everything is a worry

think im gona cancel my hair colour, i will worry!! madness i know


----------



## sugar-fairy

Emma - hope your neice is doing ok.

Kar - I dont think you feel the baby until around 19wks. When you first feel it it is like a little tiny butterfly inside you. It is wonderful. I think there are safe hair dyes you can use as they dont have ammonia in them (think that is the worry chemical). You could ask your hairdresser.


----------



## kara76

so it was wind then lol

i think i will hold off the dye and be all natural with roots lol,saves any worry that way


----------



## kara76

so it was wind then lol

i think i will hold off the dye and be all natural with roots lol,saves any worry that way

ebonie when do you expect to have any news?


----------



## ebonie

Hello i have heard just now from my niece , Well she is supposed to be due 15th january and in 24 hrs she have been told three different times on the first scan she was told she is 29and 5 days , And then by a different doctor she was told she is 30 weeks and  5 days , And now she have been told she is 34 weeks   so god knows when this baby will be born , they have not got a clue they have sent her home now and basically said if she gets any worse pain then to go back ,The baby is in position to be born, but thats all they told her.  Ive never heard of such rubbish in my life , The doctors and midwifes are contradicting each other Very very strange !!!


----------



## kara76

is her due date from her 12 week scan?

i know that each sonographer can measure different but jeez weeks out seems a little odd. so baby is engaged?

im in the process of attempting to write my speech for the 17th, so far its ok ish


----------



## Queenie1

kara good luck for cerivx scan tomorrow. hope the speach writing is going well.

emma i hope your neice is ok it must be hard to trust them when they are all telling you different.

taffy hope your well.

miriam hope you and maia are well.


----------



## kara76

thanks queenie just hope that my cervix is not short and all is well in there.....not sure if we will get to see baby like a normal scan but i will ask lol


----------



## ebonie

It is very hard for her because she is so confused with everyone contradicting what everyone else is saying its very strange it is for her , As on her last baby everything was to date . But for this little one its very confusing !!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara hun - good luck for your scan today  
 that your cervix isnt gonna cause you any problems (and that you get to see your little one again!)
x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

well scan went well, we have an external scan first and saw baby moving around, could see loads more this time, eyes, nose, ribs, tummy and knee caps and then i had an internal scan to check the cervix, cervix looks good and measuress 3.5 cm so thats fine yay yay

my dad had a scare this morning, he has an infected knee and was put on high dose antibotics anyway they made him sick and this morning he was having chest pains so he went to hospital in an ambluance and has been checked over and thankfully it wasnt a heart attack but he has been told to rest now


----------



## PixTrix

That is fab news Kara, really pleased for you. Hope your dad is soon better x


----------



## kara76

thanks pix

im sure my dad will be fine but crikey he doesnt look too get and is a bad patient too so poor mum lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh thats good news hun - well about your cervix anyway. 
Sorry your dad is not well hope he'll be on the mend soon. 
x


----------



## kara76

thanks taffy

how are you today? hows the sickness?


----------



## popsi

Kara hope your Dad makes a speedy recovery honey, i remember last time he was ill and how worried you all were


----------



## Taffy Girl

OK just tired - busy week. No sickness since Tuesday - so just watching what I am eating at the mo. Sweets seem to be helping - its been a jelly-baby-fest this week.  

Lovely meet tonight and got to meet (and cuddle) the gorgeous Katie - We missed you


----------



## kara76

sweet have to be good if they cure the sickness , im glad you had a good meet and isnt katie beautiful


----------



## PixTrix

Glad sickness is giving you a break Taffy. Ah so that explains why we are slow getting Queenies news, was she at the meet!


----------



## Queenie1

kara so pleased your scan went well and you got to see baby ellard again.  so sorry to hear about your dad i hope he is on the mend.

taffy glad the sickness is better


----------



## Taffy Girl

Eeek!!!!  I have spots - 3 of them  
I have never had spots not even as a teenager - flipping hormones!!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok today. 
We are off to our friends to watch the rugby and for a meal now - really looking forward to it


----------



## kara76

spots yep i have had chest spots for ages i mean wft ive never had chest spots lol.....im getting the odd zit too

well ive had a lovely, cold day. up at 530 and up to llandow for drifting, luke got his licence yay yay and now we are home shattered and i have work tomorrow big boo


----------



## miriam7

glad your cervix scan was ok...hope your dads feeling better ...hope your having a nice nite taffy...i bet your bellys growing now ?


----------



## Queenie1

oh dear sorry to hear you have spots. i always thought you were supposed to bloom whilst pregnant!!!!

hope you are all keeping well and have had a nice weekend


----------



## kara76

i think im blooming lol and even if im not im loving every minute lol

i think the weaning off the steriods is effecting my sleep though as im waking loads in the night. only a few days left and i will be pill less yay

wish i wasnt i work


----------



## kara76

im gona have a new hair cut on thursday so cut some of the bleach out to save me dying it

exciting lol


----------



## Queenie1

ooh a new hair cut for the mummy to be. how nice.


----------



## kara76

im thinking of a messy layered bob just hope it looks ok

i seem to be growing quicker now yet not putting on weight which is odd to say the least. got another parcel from ebay today yay, lovely comfy black long skirt, a nightie and jog bottoms (for round the house) my works trouser are really struggling to cope now and im wearing them with the flies undone yep very fetching

omg im having such odd dreams, last night i dreamt rex was a horse and was picking me up by my feet and swinging me round!! wft

how is everyone today?


----------



## Cath34

You crazy lady you!!! lol
I had my intralipids today and had a red rash all over my arm afterwards!!!!  At least it can start to work on those nasty NK cells right away!! I need to book my nuchal scan but not sure to go to Bristol as you get bloods back in an hour?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara you are a nutter lol - My crazy dreams seems to have gone for now!
New hair sounds nice. Desperate to do something with mine but my hairdresser (Mum!) is on holiday for another 2 weeks. 
Hows the speech-writing going?

Cath.... Hope you are ok after your intralipids.   

We went to mothercare and eddershaws to look at prams yesterday.... what a minefield!!!!
Now totally confuddled 

Miriam wasnt you that won the euro-lottery was it - heard it was a couple from Newport - and it wasnt us?!!!


----------



## kara76

cath im glad you got your intralipids done and dusted for now at least, will try and give you a call tomorrow when im in work

taffy did you see the lovely icandy prams? i liked eddershaws in swansea and cardiff is meant to be bigger

miriam if it is you , give me some money lol how can anyone spend 45million....


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yes - Eddershaws had a few but another couple were hogging them all so I didnt get chance to have a play


----------



## kara76

you can look on you tube as to how prams etc go up and down etc etc, yep im a saddo i know. the icandy special edition is beautiful but i think we will end up getting a second hand one as they are mega bucks and im sure baby would prefer mummy at home and a used pram lol

taffy you gona get a 4d scan done?


----------



## kara76

cath about the NT scan and bloods, innermost secrets were fab but the waiting for the blood result was stressful, if i knew about bristol before i would have probably gone there tbh, also im not sure if bristol checks for more markers, such as nasal bone, saying that you can see that for yourself


----------



## Queenie1

kara hair sound lovely. don't no what to say about the dreams though 

cath hope your are ok.

there's a place in abergavenny that apparently is fab for baby stuff. its called little treasures it is run by a couple who have children. apparently they have a good selection of prams etc and you get personal help and advice


----------



## kara76

cheers for the tip queenie, might have to pop up there lol


----------



## miriam7

you are right about the prams all sooo confusing ...i couldnt of picked without my mum jeff was no help lol im afraid its not us who won the lottery the lucky sods cant you imagine having that much money


----------



## kara76

morning all

miriam its good your mum helped, luke is being very helpful is saying no lol

well i think i have a bug, felt rough last night and feel really yucky today, not sure if its cause im weaning steriods or if i have picked something up, will chat with MW tomorrow if i still feel the same. luke is coming with me tomorrow as they are gona listen to the heart beat, it will be the first time for luke


----------



## Taffy Girl

Get well soon kara - and good luck for MW appt tomorrow. 
Dont think anyone has listened to teeny taffy's heartbeat yet 

I have started dreaming about prams now lol!!!


----------



## kara76

hehe at the pram dreams

i know i want one with a carrycot that baby can sleep in at home. 

taffy try kiddicare and kiddisave online too

cant believe your MW hasnt listen to heart beat, when is your next appointment?


----------



## PixTrix

Oh hope it passes Kara and MW appoint goes well


----------



## kara76

ive lost the plot was meant to cut down to 5mg (1 pill) of predisolone today and i took 10mg (2 pills) think im in auto pilot mode!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Scan (part deux!!) tomorrow afternoon and Midwife appointment on 2nd Dcember - when I will be 24 weeks  

Have just confirmed I will be finishing work on 19th February (only 12 weeks!) - and I have 15 days to take off between now and then!! 

Woo hoo


----------



## kara76

taffy how many weeks will you be when you finish work?

wow only 12 weeks left in work, that is gona fly by


----------



## miriam7

good luck for appoinments taffy and kara ...kara you must be losing the plot to up your dose instead


----------



## PixTrix

good luck for tomorrow girlies


----------



## Queenie1

taffy hope your scan goes well enjoy seeing teeny taffy again.

kara hope mw app goes well and that luke gets to hear baby ellards heartbeat.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanx everyone 

I will be 35 weeks when I finish (so got my maths wrong somewhere along the line - I actually have amost 14 weeks left - although some are holidays and short weeks  ) - and will go back in March 2011 - how nuts is that 

Thanks for pointing me in the direction of the Kiddisave website - I am even more confuddled now lol  

Hope your appointment is ok today


----------



## PixTrix

exciting day for Luke today and of course you. Hope all goes well. 

Good luck Taffy


----------



## kara76

taffy 35 weeks sound like a good time im hoping to work til week 38...mad i know

all went well at my appointment! thanks for asking. taffy all the best for yours


----------



## Taffy Girl

I had planned to work a bit later too - but as I have a lot of holiday that I need to use up it seemed to make sense to just finish earlier rather than taking time off in Jan or Feb that I am not really going to do much with and then having to go back. My boss was also a bit concerned that I would lose any holiday that I had not taken if baby arrived early - as I have to start maternity leave as soon as baby arrives (or if I were to go off sick just prior) as this had happened with one of my colleagues. 

Glad all good at your appointment   How you feeling?


----------



## kara76

makes sense then

im feeling fine, i did feel the baby move this morning well im pretty sure it was, ive felt simliar the last 2 ish days but only for a second and this morning i felt it twice for about 30 seconds each time. it felt like tapping on the inside!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Scan took forever as sonographer thought she could see fluid in teeny taffy's tummy today
Had to be scanned by consultant and then again using a more detailed scanner......very scary as they didn't say much.  
Seems teeny taffy has a multicystic kidney which may sort itself out - or may mean he/she only has one kidney. Doesnt sound like too much to worry about as its fairly common - but naturally we are bit .  Wait to hear if they want us to have another scan now. 

Everything else looked ok - despite taking over 100 pics the 4 we had were not that good - baby would not smile for the camera today (not surprised after all that poking and prodding) 

Hope all the other mummies and mummies-to-be are doing ok.


----------



## PixTrix

A big hug for you Taffy   I'm sure it is an upsetting shock, but they'd have been very open if they were very concerned. I   that all will be ok


----------



## miriam7

oh taffy i hope you are not worrying to much easier said than done i know ...im sure teeny taffy will be fine   are you under a con at hospital whens next appointment? hi spooks hope you hubby and mini spooks are well


----------



## kara76

taffy remember yeah this is a concern but if the doctors were concerned they would have said and like you said one kidney is fairly common ,


----------



## kara76

ive been invited for swine flu vaccine on saturday, i have fear to have and not to have but dont think i will get the jab on saturday


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Kara, that is a tough one. If it was me I think I would decline, but then I am not in the position of having to make the decision so not sure how I'd feel then. My friend is due at the end of December and sge declined the offer and they put on her notes that she had declined. My SIL who is due next month initially declined but then the school nurse where she is a head teacher told her to have it done. I expect she is at quite a risk of exposure working in a school. Anyway she ended up having it done last week and within a couple of days she was really poorly in bed with flu symptoms. Not everybody would react in this way now. Just thought I'd give you the decisions of people in situations like you. I suppose with them being so far into pregnancy most of the developments of their babes have taken place.

It would worry me that we don't know if there are any potential risks during pregancy. What a tough decision you have got


----------



## kara76

see pix that is what worries me as our baby is very much still developing i would want to harm by having the vaccine

had hair cut, i like it but its shorter and will take a little while to get use to it, luke said should it look all choppy (its a choppy bob) this made me think he didnt like it and i proceeded to cry .........opps lol


----------



## kara76

http://loveforlife.com.au/content/09/10/03/video-dr-boyd-haley-phd-biochemist-university-kentucky-probably-one-worlds-top-expe

thought i would post this link that is not endorsed in any way by fertility friends

as you girl know i never do anything likely and without a certain amount of research so today ive been googling mad and reading postive and negative reasons for having/not having the swine flu vaccine. the above link well this is why im not gona have it. the vaccine is so new i wish they would say if they didnt know for sure if it were safe after all how can they know its safe for us, its just too new.

i have only watched one of the vids in the link but all the professional i have spoken with have said it is what is recommended and i kinda wonder if its down to nhs money after all it is cheaper to give a vaccine than have x amount of pregnant ladies ill and admitted to hospital with swine flu.

i also know they are 2 vaccines and one is safer yet why are we not offered this? heck i would if it were a choice of unsafe verus safe but again do we know how safe the vaccine is

im not sure if i would feel different after 20 weeks but at the moment out baby;s brain is developing and im not gona put our muched loved baby at risk, i am healthy with no underlying health problems

enough waffling i think


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks guys -  

Kara our consultant has not looked at the notes from scan yet as she had already left on Wed evening by the time we finished and is not in until Monday now - so we are still a bit in limbo waiting to hear if we'll be called back for a further scan or to see consultant. Next midwife appointment is 3rd December and hospital appointment not till 21st December.  Spoke to the hospital midwife this morning who explained a bit better than sonographer and having googled I feel ok-ish about it for the time being. Trying not to fret about it - but having started to relax a bit the last few weeks am just feeling generally anxious again. 

Still undecided about the swine flu vaccine - but I havent been called yet - so will wait and then make an appointment to go and discuss with GP/midwife before I make my mind up. 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kara76

taffy its no wonder your anxious to be left with questions etc seems unfair and i hope your can talk to you con soon

i had to call to find out about the swine flu vaccine!

i think i have a cold or is it just pregnancy congestion! i dont know, feeling a little yuck.


----------



## kara76

question ladies

anyone else having trouble sleeping though the night?


----------



## Taffy Girl

I struggled but mainly cos I was up being sick - and the odd few nights I wasnt sick I needed the loo by about 4am - but the last few days have been a bit better - think because I am exhausted after a busy couple of weeks in work. 
You not sleeping well?


----------



## kara76

no im not sleeping well at all, whether its the weaning of the steriods im not sure, i also find it hard to get comfy as i usually sleep on belly or back so i cant do this now. when  i do sleep i dream mostly about naughtie things lol

i finish the steriod tomorrow yay


----------



## Queenie1

taffy sorry to hear your anxious i'm sure baby taffy will be fine, if they were concerned they would have said. 

kara hope you get some sleep soon.


----------



## kara76

thanks queenie 

no sleep last night though omg i thought the wind was gona blow the house down


----------



## Laura36

Kara, sorry you're not sleeping well hun.  Is it that you can't get comfy?  Perhaps be good to get one of those maternity sleep pillows? How's your prep for the speech on Tuesday?

Taffy, sorry to hear they are a bit concerned about teeny taffy's kidney.  When is your next appt to find out more?  Must be very worrying but it's a good sign that they didn't seem overly concerned.   

Has Serenfach made it onto this thread yet?


----------



## mimi41

I don't know if you pregnant ladies have seen but tens machines are half price at Lloyds pharmacy.  I know some of my friends have said they are good for labour pains.  Hope you don't mind the intrusion


----------



## kara76

yeah laura part of it is that i cant get comfy, think i might have to buy one as the pillow im using just ends up on the floor lol, i am so use to sleeping on my tummy or back which are both out of the question now, i think some of it is my body prepping me for sleepless nights. 
just finished the speech and managed 1624 words, could have made it longer but would rather not drone on

michelle i saw the tens machines the other day and have been told they are great, by someone who had 4 kids so by they i would imagine the baby just pops out lol. i will probably end up getting one as i would love an active labour yet will also agree to all the drugs just incase lol.....my eyes are wide open as will other parts of my body be soon enough lol

no intrusion crazy girl!


----------



## kara76

i tried my dress on that i thought i would wear tuesday and ummm maybe not! looks a little less smart than i thought with a beach ball belly lol

so i am opting for black trousers, silver top and suit jacket i can just about do up but it does look alot smarter, need to take the trousers up a little more or wear my brown comfy boots which arent ideal but would certainly be easier on my feet, what to you think? i could maybe opt for a brown top if i can find one to  tie in the colours??


----------



## Laura36

Brown top to match your boots sounds good. And brown with black looks fine too if your jacket and trs are black. Well done on the speech.
I always sleep on my front too - but maybe one of those long maternity pillows you can kind of lean your tummy on would be quite comfy.


----------



## kara76

thanks laura, think i will take a look for a long pillow and cheers for the clothing advice, i think i have one brown top that will fit, its a nice floaty top but quite long


----------



## miriam7

i had v shaped pillow that i used to put my 1 leg over to lay on my side but would end up on back in end ...i hated not sleeping on belly ... sod the tens machine ladies gas and air + epidurals the way to go


----------



## kara76

pmsl miriam

how are you hun? hows your little darling


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello peeps - thanks michelle - but think its gonna be drugs all the way for me too, Miriam 

Kara - hope you get some sleep soon. Ive been thinking of getting one of those v-pillows. Maybe you'll sleep better after Tuesday? Try not to worry about your speech - You will be fab x

Went to mothercare to play with the prams today....still not much further forward.....
I liked the look of the Quinny Buzz - but couldnt work out for the life of us how to fold it down and couldnt find an assistant to ask (normally hundreds when you dont need them!) so we're off to John Lewis next week!


----------



## kara76

taffy look on you tube for a vid of how it folds, are you buying everything now?

i think the quinny buzz is cool too, you gona get the maxi cosi car seat to go with it or can you get a carry cot?

i did think about making my own long pillow but the sewing machine is in the loft and no way am i climbling ladders

thanks about the speech and no heckling! i will be watching you lol...bring you scan pics on tuesday hun, i would love to see them....must remember to bring mine lol

maybe we can have a bump to bump rub too lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay - Kara you're a little star - looks easy when you know how - Quinny Buzz 3 in red is back in the running lol 
(was tempted not to tell hubby about that and just go and do it in the shop - but thought that might be a little mean!  ) Think we are gonna go for the maxi cosi car seat with the clip in base - if we can find a pram to go with it!!.  

No heckling from me hun - Will try and remember to bring all my pics on Tuesday.


----------



## PixTrix

Oo I'll be excited to see your bumps and scan pics on tues girls


----------



## kara76

pix cant wait to see you hun

taffy the maxi cosi goes with the quinny i think......bet red looks nice

im still in love with the icandy but wont have it as its just mega bucks, also now your probably aware of this anyway. car seats are not good for babies spines and they should only be in a car seat for 2 hours max!

was gona say something else but ive forgot lol.....ah thats it, a website im sure is doing a deal on the quinny buzz either kiddisave or kiddicare.


----------



## kara76

taffy kiddisave have 20% off quinny through november

my pram was for sale on ebay and i missed it, damn it it was half price lol


----------



## kara76

hey taffy is this the one?

http://www.kiddisave.co.uk/store/product/2450/Quinny-Buzz-3-Complete-Strawberry/

/links


----------



## Queenie1

don't know if this place is any good for you but it says it has the largest pushchair display in wales

http://www.littletreasuresuk.com/

not far for you to go taffy, not sure kara if it is a bit far for you to travel to.

/links


----------



## miriam7

we are good  maia is getting a proper monster shes doing rasberrys at me and im having to chase her round the room she is crawling much faster and can pull herself up of floor to standing position holding on to things ...took her to toys are us yesterday and sat her on little bike she loved it


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks Queenie - may pop up and have a look. 
Thanks Kara - but not buying anything just yet..... 

Consultant has reviewed notes and scans today and wanted to see me next Monday - but we are away on holiday. I now have an appointment on 7th December which when she is next available as she is only there fortnightly..... Not sure what to make of this ?


----------



## kara76

7th december not to far away hun and they cant be that concerned to leave you 3 weeks

we had our 20 week scan through today for the same date 7th december. i went and got measure boobies now a 34dd so have 2 maternity bras yay


----------



## kara76

if anyone decided not to have the swine flu vaccine and wants information that show they have made a good choice let me know

i dont really wana post the link here as it could scare people that have already had it and thats not want i want to do


----------



## miriam7

taffy hopefully its just routine appoinment to go through with con about what was seen at your scan ...im sure if anything was serious they would have u in sooner for more scans


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks guys - think you're right!

Kara - great you have your scan date - seems to be flying by now.....  

Awww Maia - a monster - I cant believe it lol  

Teeny Taffy was very active yesterday evening - thought I was having an octopus  
Have you felt any movement yet, Kara? Wont be long.....


----------



## mimi41

I wasn't going to post this news yet but it seems i have been found out.  I have had tx back in October and it was all very stressful and was very nearly cancelled due to poor and slow response.  I tested on the 2nd of November and to my utter surprise it was a  .  I am scared at the moment because of the high risk of mc, and i never get to scan.  I know i am very secretive but i do have genuine reasons for this.  I have my scan booked and i am petrified that things will go wrong.  Hope this gives hope to every cycling at the moment and sorry for the deceit


----------



## claire1

Michelle I'm so pleased for you.  I can understand that you have been secretive about it, and please don't worry I'm sure everyone will understand.  I also understand that you are very nervous at the moment due to your past experiences, but try to enjoy this time,   that you will get to your scan.  When is it?  Are you off work?  Make sure you get plenty of rest and that DH spoils you rotten over the next few months

Michelle congratulations again, you deserve it.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Michelle - I have tears of joy streaming down my face for you - its not just hormones I am genuinely over the moon for you.... but I know that you must be anxious. Sending you lots and lots of      

You were "found out" by me a little while ago. For some reason you were on my mind all the time the weekend of your ET - and I stumbled across one of your posts by pure accident when looking for something completely random a few days later. I know this time is difficult for you and so wanted to respect your privacy (I dont see it as deceit or secretiveness!!)  but I have been   for your little beany (or maybe beanies!) to stick.       You so deserve this to be your time and I hope and pray that you will soon realise your dream. 
  
Take care of yourself hun and dont go overdoing it....


----------



## kara76

michelle you know i am so pleased for you and it is a scary time, we all understand. i am really pleased you have come to this thread as you can talk about your hopes and fears and believe me we all have them.

sometimes we dont want to share everything with everyone and that is fine, its personal preference and i am sure your story gives many ladies hope

keep smiling and try and enjoy it

taffy how are you hun

i thought i felt movement last week but havent since well i dont think so , so that must have been wind lol

edited cause i cant spell lol


----------



## kara76

think i better do some cleaning up to stop me thinking too much about tonight 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

In an effort to show my support ....... you are very welcome to come and clean my house if you like (only to help take your mind off things of couse lol ) 
x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh so many huge, huge congratulations Michelle, I am over the moon for you. I must admit I was browsing all the boards the other day (when feeling down I have a good read of ff looking for hope!) and I did see that you have posted, but I didn't want to say anything apart from loads of prayers!! You had chosen to keep this quiet for very good reasons and didn't want to take that away from you.  
So so happy for you, I wish there was a fast forward button to get you to your scan with a lovely heart beat


----------



## mimi41

Thankyou all so much.  I didn't think anyone would be interested in me so when i posted on my old thread i thought i would be safe.  Well its out now and i am sh*tting myself in a good way, just need to get to scan and see a lovely heartbeat.  I am working but not doing a lot, i'm keeping my stress levels down and just praying


----------



## kara76

keeping your stress levels down is good and not always easy especially on the wait for a scan.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Nah Michelle .... we are all secret stalkers - but in a nice way lol 
 that all will be well for you at your scan. 
It's only natural to be very scared but we are all here to support you if you need it.
x


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations michelle you know that i am thrilled for you. 

taffy lovely that you can feel teeny taffy moving. kara i'm sure it won't be long and you will have lots of wonderful moves. as long as they are not at night


----------



## popsi

what lovely news Michelle.. congratulations to you and your Dh xxx


----------



## Jule

Michelle fantastic news congratulations, i am so pleased for you.  Good luck for your scan im   everything will be ok im sure it will be.  Look forward to catching up soon.


----------



## Laura36

Wow, well done Michelle.  That's brilliant news.  ^pray  everything will go really well.  Do you have a scan date booked?


----------



## mimi41

I have a scan date booked but not telling anyone yet.  I'll let you know how it goes though.  Thanks all


----------



## miriam7

congrats michelle really hope all will be ok ...i have a feeling this IS your time   best of luck for scan


----------



## serenfach

Ooooh Michelle you bugger, you  

Many congrats and good luck for the scan.. sending you a million sticky vibes and lots of  thoughts Xx

ps - you have a PM


----------



## kara76

you know what ladies its lovely to see this thread filling up again

i think i can safey say i am knackered today, didnt sleep well, couldnt get warm and my mind was on overtime and im sure being off the steriods could be effecting things.

didnt get to bed til gone midnight as we needed to wind down and was up in the night,weeing and tossing and turning. i find it really weird to roll over as if i roll on my belly well it feels very odd

how are you all today?

taffy hows the hormones? i got chocked a few times in my speech and i am so pleased i put in a couple of funny bits lol


----------



## serenfach

My God Kara it's a wonder you managed any sleep at all! Your mind must have been buzzing.. probably still is! 

I've been reading in here, but I feel really strange posting here. It's all still very surreal for me. I can post on other preg threads, but I think because this one is filled
with ladies who have had tx at the same hospital as me, it sort of holds more meaning [if that make sense??]

I've called the clinic _again_ this morning [yep, I'm a paranoid freak at the moment] re bad af pains I'm STILL having - anyone else had/have those??


----------



## kara76

i am the other way and felt i didnt want to post on the other boards weird how everyone is different

aches and pains are pretty normal hun and i think every pregnant women gets these as remember your growing a baby, believe me the aches and pains get worst. waiting for the first scan is a very nervous time and then the wait for the next scan etc etc.


----------



## mimi41

Serenfach all those pains are normal.  Paranoia is normal to


----------



## serenfach

Thanks both Xx  Hope I'm not totally loopy by the end of this!  

Hi to everyone else in here.. hope you're all doing ok


----------



## kara76

you will be loopy in a good way lol i know i am lol


----------



## mimi41

I'm f*cking loopy anyway and i don't care


----------



## serenfach

Michelle..

Anyone having trouble drinking milk? I'm trying to drink a pint a day, but earlier I caught a wiff of it before I drank some and it made me heave. I managed to drink it though   I've had no aversions or anything yet, but I did have my 1st bacon butty in 22 years this morning   Haven't eaten red meat is a long time, esp bacon.. but hey ho.. babby must want it!?


----------



## Shellebell

SF ~ there ain't going back now... I am just about to lock your old thread


----------



## serenfach

Ah shelle, yer bugger  That was my comfort zone in there. Took me a while to leave though didn't it?


----------



## miriam7

that made me laugh naughty shell   dont worry seren we will look after you in here ...i bet that bacon sarnie tasted good my sister was a vegetarian for bout 13 years then all of a sudden ate meat again...she didnt have the baby excuse tho


----------



## kara76

SF i have seen lots of veggies turn back to meat when pregnant and lots of ladies go off meat....me for one ...could say something rude

how is everyone today?


----------



## Shellebell

It was just some gentle encoragement    When one door opens another has to close 

Even if I did shut it and locked it quick


----------



## mimi41

I have had my scan ladies and omg!!!!! it was the most amazing thing i have seen in my life.  One little hb, i cried!!!! And i'm crying writing this post.  I have waited 18 years to see what i saw yesterday.  I am still aware it is early days but for now i am thrilled and enjoying the shock!!!


----------



## ebonie

Oh.michelle.that.is.fab.news.michelle.so.pleased.for.you.hun.          long.time.waiting,hun.wishing.you.loads.of.hugs.for.the.next.8.months,hun


----------



## kara76

yay yay yay

so pleased for you and i bet the shock will last a few days lol


----------



## Jule

Its amazing Michelle after all this time and you see it there on scan.  Well done i am so pleased for you


----------



## miriam7

orrr michelle you so deserve this i am over the moon for you


----------



## Taffy Girl

OMG Michelle - That is just THE most fabulous news 

You've made my eyes go all leaky again - it was OK the other morning 'cos I was at home but now I am sat at my desk and I look a bit of a numpty lol 

Am sooooooo, sooooooo, soooooo pleased for you hun.  Sending you the biggest cyber  ever x

You take of yourself (and your little one!) now hun x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Michelle, how truely amazing so over the moon for you


----------



## Queenie1

michellle that is fantastic news so so pleased for you.

you must be thrilled try and enjoy your pregnancy now. woo hoo.


----------



## kara76

taffy lol at your leaky eyes you must be mega hormonal

well ladies i am deffo feeling baby move and baby is moving right now! lush


----------



## Queenie1

how exciting kara it must be a wonderful feeling enjoy every moment.

baby ellard must know you are chatting with us


----------



## popsi

michelle.. thats lovely news you have waited for so long for this to happen    so happy for you 
love to all you other pregnant ladies out there xxx

right off to watch children in need now x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh how lovely Kara


----------



## serenfach

That's awesome, Michelle     and Kara.. feeling babs moving! Fab


----------



## kara76

how is everyone today?

weather is proper crap

oh we made our first purchase a nursing chair yay


----------



## Queenie1

kara that is fab news woo hoo your first baby purchase. 

taffy how are you and teeny taffy doing

seren how are you not long now till you get to see your little one

michelle so pleased scan went well and hope next scan goes well

miriam and maia hope you are both well

em and j hope you are well as well


----------



## mimi41

Hi queenie, thanks hunny.  Hope you are holding up


----------



## ebonie

We are good thanks queenie,J is getting very cheeky though   im hoping its just a faze he is going through!! queenie hope you are ok hun     

kara i bet u was so excited hun  

hopethe rest of you is ok x


----------



## kara76

how you feeling michelle?

ebonie im sure he is probably going through a phrase, hope it passes soom

queenie hope your ok hunni

im having an eczema flare up and wondering if its cause im not taking steriods anymore as they are sometimes given for eczeme, its itches like mad and think i will go to the doc ifs its still like it in a few days


----------



## mimi41

Kara sorry bout your exzema, its horrid i get it on my knees and elbows really irritating.

I'm fine thanks hun, apart from twisted my neck so got a stiff one lol


----------



## kara76

oh a stiff one....that makes me think of naughtie things lol

now this might mean bugger all but i got a stiff necks loads in the first tri

i have it on my hands and arm at the moments and not sure if i have a bit coming under my big boobs lol


----------



## mimi41

I thought it might be ectopic until i googled it, i know keep away from the google but it did put my mind at rest this time.

Painful lol can you use anything like creams or are they not safe.

Why did you leave fz hun


----------



## kara76

you nutter if you had an ectopic they would have seen it on the scan. 

im not sure i can use anything to be honest as the only thing that has worked in the past is steriod cream, im hoping it will calm down

i was sacked from FZ , their reason was because i took a few breaks while i was cycling i think other things!!


----------



## mimi41

F*ckers, how rude

I know that but i thought it might of snuck there without them seeing it.  

I'm a bit worried they have stopped my steriods or rather ceri said i didn't need them.  When i started i requested to be kept on steriods and the clinic agreed.  I don't know what to do i think it is to early to stop and just worry about mc.  What do you think i should do.  I have debs email should i bother her with it


----------



## kara76

have you stopped them now or are you still taking? 

if your concerned mate i would give debs a call for sure, you could email her but calling would probably get a reply earlier


----------



## mimi41

At the moment i'm still taking them, i was going to go to my dr she will prescribe then until i am 12 weeks.  They are also talking about putting me on cyclogest.  I feel a bit freaked really.  i'm quite happy on what i'm on.  I'll pay for the drugs if they are too expensive


----------



## kara76

mate if you dont wana stop then dont as this will cause stress which in itself is not good, i took steriods til 15 weeks and no way would i have stopped

they asked me if i wanted to swap from gestone but i was well happy with gestone


----------



## mimi41

I'm happy with gestone, so i will ask my dr for it.  I will phone debs or louise and see what they say.  I'm scared to change anything until 12 weeks


----------



## kara76

i totally understand that hun


----------



## miriam7

michelle i would stay on them to just to be safe i cant remember when i stopped but it wasnt this early


----------



## kara76

hiya

michelle have you spoken  with debs or louise about your steriods?

miriam how are you hun?

taffy hope your having a fab holiday?

ebonie how is your cheeky monkey lol?

well as for me i had a great weekend and was so very tired last night and then had an interesting talk with my boss this morning about how skint they are etc etc and he was saying 'oh you wont be coming back after your baby is born will you?' well sod off im not agreeing to this cause if i do i forfiet the 90& wages for the first 6 weeks and i do want to do back part time!! but seems my job is unsafe

up until now we have done everything verbally but now we are gona have to start putting things i writing i think


----------



## mimi41

Kara to right, you need everything in writing.

Can't get through to clinic, but going to my doctors on wednesday (to talk about mw, never thought i would be posting that lol) so will ask them for some

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## mimi41

Kara i just emailed Debbie to see what she says.  They did originally agree to me talking them until 12 weeks, just hope someone made a note of it


----------



## kara76

yeah think it time to get serious lol

so your have booked your gp to tell them and then they will book you in with MW, its crazy isnt it lol

i remember seeing my doc and could hardly speak the words , i am pregnant even now it seems alien

good idea to email and keep calling too


----------



## mimi41

My doctor is on the sick and after all her support i would have liked to tell her first.  I can't believe i am going to be saying the words on Wednesday.  I'm still in shock i keep looking at the scan picture and pinching myself.


----------



## kara76

damn thats annoying i just did a long post and lost it!!

you will be pinching yourself for ages yet i know i was and still am! mad of what

you will have to nip back and see your gp as she will be chuffed i am sure


----------



## mimi41

Yeah i will, she has been really kind to me and i know how much she wanted this for me and steve.  I'm day off today but can't be bothered to do anything.  I'm off to see my sis now, catch up laterz


----------



## kara76

good you should relax and you might find yourself getting really mega knackered too

have fun im in work all day boo


----------



## kara76

SF af pains are quite normal as they are not af pains but pain where your uterus is growing and you ligaments moving plus you had and probably still had OHSS so your swollen ovaries will be causing you pain 

i am not 18 weeks pregnant and get alot of ligement pain.

where are you being scanned?

i didnt mean to sound funny in the cycle buddies thread but it really isnt the place to be saying your worries about pregnancy, hope you dont mind


----------



## ebonie

j.is.fine.kara.thanks.keeping.me.busy.as.usual.


----------



## serenfach

I did mind, Kara, as this place totally confuses me. If someone can't speak of their own experience to help someone going through tx because it may offend others on a tx thread, then maybe no one with a preg ticker should go in there, either.

I didn't 'panic' - the clinic advised me that as I have Cardiac Arythmias [which I am used to normally, but this is the first time I have ever been pregnant with it, so forgive me for being a little concerned] I am to keep an eye on my blood pressure and heart rate [hence my monitors] and if anything happened they told me to go straight to A&E [which I didn't, I made an out ofhrs appt] Being as I had severe cramping and a pulse of 169 it was in fact my DH and the doctor who panicked and then wouldn't let me out of the hopsital unless it slowed as Doc said it can affect my pregnancy [ not the best thing to say to someone who is trying to get their pulse down  ]
ps - 'blagged myself an early scan' ?? I am obviously hoping it will put my mind at rest, but 'blagged' a scan?? That was really unfair.

Yep, I am bricking it with re to this pregnancy. With a break inbetween, we've been ttc for 9 years in total and when I finally got my BFP, I became a nervous wreck, admittedly - but family and friends are actually worse than I am for worrying at the moment.

I won't be back here. Thanks for the support so far, but to be told 'don't panic' and 'it's all normal' doesn't help me. I've only ever gone through one proper tx and by the time I got to ask questions properly, it was over - then came being pregnant. Forgive me for it all being brand new and terrifying.

Sorry, this is a rant I admit, but a lot of you have been through so many tx and been pregnant before, many of you don't panic anymore. You've gained strength from your experiences.. something I haven't been able to manage yet.

Take care.


----------



## mimi41

If giving some advice such as stop panicking and af pains are normal is not helpful then i give up.  What do you want us to say that there not and keep stressing about it, I'm CONFUSED


----------



## kara76

every single person on here knows my sense of humour and well it looks like you dont and thats quite sad really as the 'blagged' was a light hearted comment nothing more nothing less

you didnt say severe cramping you said af pains there is a difference and if you had explained yourself you might have got a different response cause AF pains are normal and i am pretty sure every pregnant ladies have them!

i do think it was wrong to post your worries in bright red print while replying to a lady that had started spotting whether the advice was good or bad. that is just my feeling and i have and will always be honest on here.

believe me this is a scary experience for everyone whether its your first, second, third etc etc go. anyone who gets pregnant after treatment is worried now this is totally normal and expected.  i also think your very wrong to think those who have been been pregnant before dont panic, crikey ive had 2 miscarriages and believe me i have panic a good few times through this pregnancy

it is a hormonal time for everybody and im sorry you were offended. hope you enjoy whether you go on the board and good luck with your scan

now can we get this thread back to a happy thread as im sure no one wants to let this misunderstand sprial out of control


----------



## kara76

how is everyone today?

i had a rubbish nights sleep, got this round ligement pain on both sides so have to toss and turn all night, its very odd as now when i lie down i can feel the outline of my uterus, its up to my belly button and about the size of a melon.....bloody amazing, im amazed by it all still


----------



## kara76

ebonie has J wrote a crimbo list for santa yet?

sorry for me posting in many post but my boss keeps coming in lol


----------



## kara76

miriam i have a question for you hun

did your fingers swell in pregnancy? i have found the past few days my rings have been getting tight and this morning i couldnt get my engage ring on !!


----------



## mimi41

Kara yes lets get back to normal.  In all the times i have posted on ff i don't think i have ever offended anyone and everyone that knows me would know no harm was meant.  

Hope your melon doesn't give you too much probs lol


----------



## kara76

pmsl my melon, it feels like a melon yet looks like a football and i love it

how are you feeling today?


----------



## mimi41

To be honest the upset on here hasn't helped me but hey ho i will try to forget it

Other than that i am fine, worried if i am still pregnant or not, you know the usual when we have had a mc and fear for the pregnancy


----------



## kara76

yeah i know how personal upset can upset the applecart!

i will have another honest session here

the other night i had a bath which come on isnt a big issue is it but i worried after it that maybe i had it too hot well then let just say passion took over and then i worried about that too til i was awake with baby having a party in my belly which was fab. today i am concerned my fingers are swelling and i have mega itching nipples! the worry doesnt stop, is normal and expected i think

it really doesnt matter what stage you are at the worries are then and i tend to push them away as i wana enjoy every second of this very precious time as it is highly likey to be the only time i will be pregnant. 

im deffo at the hormonal stage cause a lady in work today said 'its ages til your baby arrives' and i thought no its flipping well not........maybe im touchy rather than hormonal then lol


----------



## miriam7

yeah kara i still only got 1 ring on instead of my 3 i used to wear...all the weight i put on hasnt come off..some of my size 3 shoes dont fit me no more either!


----------



## kara76

im glad its normal

i have notice that one show is tighter that the other, oh poo im gona have wonky feet lol

i did said to luke maybe we should buy a cheapo ring in a bigger size but he would rather me not where one!! men are odd

god work i boring today, i have tomorrow off yay yay and i have to stay home as my nursing chair is being delivered


----------



## miriam7

is it   when you going to do the nursery out you waiting to get xmas out the way first?


----------



## kara76

yeah get crimbo over with then its full stream ahead, thats if i can get luke moving lol

we have tons and tons to do and time is going so very quick. we are using out smallest room as the nursey so we can keep a spare room, its a lovely little room but needs painted and it is blue at the moment and full clothes as we use it as a office/clothes drying room. need to buy a cot and maybe a tallboy set of drawers as it has a built in cupboard and i have seen want decor i want, its called zanibar which is like a safari theme so will be great for girl or boy.

20 weeks in coming round really quick only 1 week and 6 days til scan yay


----------



## mimi41

I think i will put everyhthing down to hormones as well.  

Hope everyone is ok, i'm spotting and really worried that it is the same as last time


----------



## kara76

oh michelle as i said i really hope that this turns out to be nothing, spotting in early pregnancy is surprising common yet very worrying i am sure. 

my thoughts are with you and rest, rest rest


----------



## mimi41

I'm going to A&E and see if they can tell me if my cervix is closed or not.  Hopefully they can book scan for tomorrow


----------



## kara76

i think that is a good idea and they should be able to see if your cervix is closed

have you got someone to go with you?


----------



## mimi41

No but i will be ok


----------



## kara76

if you need me to come just drop me a text, im stuck in work til gone 7pm though

will be thinking of you and please let me know


----------



## miriam7

oh fck michelle i really hope it is just spotting ...thinking and prayin for you


----------



## mimi41

Cervix still closed and he found no blood.  Its put my mind at rest a little now, but still concerned as this is how it started last time.  Thanks girls


----------



## kara76

cervix closed and it is no wonder your still concerned, i hope your gp can help you sort a scan so ease your mind

has the spotting stopped now?


----------



## miriam7

thank god for that and good that he found no blood


----------



## mimi41

I'm hoping it will be ok hun


----------



## miriam7

hope all the drugs you are on are doing there job of keeping little one safely tucked up in there


----------



## mimi41

This is a very scary time.  I feel a little bit of a fraud hun cos they found no blood


----------



## kara76

you must not feel like that, you saw blood and did the right thing to be checked out

were they ok with you ?


----------



## mimi41

He totally understood my panic.  Like he said they are not even calling it a threatened mc cos no bleed found.  I'm going to drs tomorrow so asking to be referred to epu if possible.  I hate bothering people


----------



## kara76

he sounds nice hun, i hope your doctors appointment is in the morning and they send you straight to the EPU

this is one of those times when you need to bother people but i know what you mean


----------



## mimi41

My appointment is 10 o'clock so hopefully he will refer me there and then.


----------



## kara76

fingers crossed you can get a scan tomorrow hun

try and rest up now


----------



## mimi41

Will do, thanks hun


----------



## kara76

your welcome


----------



## ebonie

Aww michelle im really sorry to hear about ur spotting , so glad though that the hospital didnt find any blood, I really hope that they transfer u to the epu in the morning, and that u have a scan. keeping my fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you          

Yeah kara he have doen his list and santa have nearly completed it as well, he is well on time this year .


----------



## mimi41

Thanks eb


----------



## kara76

wow ebonie santa is being very good this year lol bet he is getting excited now


----------



## mimi41

I'm off to bed now.  Speak tomorrow


----------



## kara76

try and sleep well

time for me to log off to


----------



## Jule

Hey girls lots going on here.  I miss loads by not logging on daily anymore.  Michelle get some rest and keep your feet up hopefully everything will be ok  

EM wow well done you are doign well with the xmas shopping mine will be done this weeekdn in edingburgh.

Kara sounds like things are moving quickly for you.  Chair arriving tom how exciting, what colour is it?

SF hope everything going ok with you and your scan was ok?


----------



## ebonie

Im very surprised how good ive been this year , Only got to get odds and bobs stocking fillers etc nothing major. and i have to get familys presents i intend to crack on with them soon. 
Hope you have a lovely time in edinburgh jule    
Im of now ladies to go to work  tc all


----------



## miriam7

hope alls ok tomorrrow michelle take it easy   ive nearly finished my shopping to just got to buy for my neices then im done


----------



## kara76

will i ever get a lie in!!!yawn yawn

michelle good luck for today i really hope your gp sends you staight for a scan

SF good luck with you scan

ebonie and miriam i am so jealous that all your shopping is nearly finished

my delievery is here yay and i also have a parcel waiting for me at the post office.think i will nip and see mil later, go to the shop and do some cleaning up its nice to have a day with no fix plans


----------



## mimi41

Thanks ladies for your thoughts, it means a lot.  I'm off to drs now so will let you all know when i come back.


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, Kara & Jule  

Really hope everything is ok with you, Michelle Xx


----------



## mimi41

Been to Doctors and she thinks it is an infection or thrush.  I have been referred to epu and have scan on friday, praying things will be ok

SF good luck for scan hope you see hb cos that is the most amazing thing


----------



## sugar-fairy

I read this thread but never post but just wanted to say so pleased that nothing serious is wrong Michell. Good luck for your scan on Friday


----------



## mimi41

Thanks sugar, i'm still worried but just got to go with it.


----------



## sugar-fairy

It is all such a worry but if the dr thinks it is just an infection that can be cleared up then that is what you need to focus on. I am sure your scan on Friday will show a lovely hb


----------



## mimi41

Hope so sugar, just an emotional paranoid wreck at the mo


----------



## sugar-fairy

Understandable. When you have a history it is difficult to focus on the positive. Hopefully the more good news you have then the more relaxed you will feel


----------



## kara76

michelle im glad your doc has eased your mind a little and sorted you a scan.


----------



## kara76

just had a call from the hospital, my consultant wants me to have another scan to check my cervix so i have to go in for a scan tomorrow

i didnt even ask if it were anything to worry about!


----------



## kara76

ok now i am bloody concerned and had a little cry, i am glad they are keeping an eye on me but after being told all was well and they wouldnt need to see me for a cervix lenght scan again yet they might check in at 20 weeks this has rocked my peaceful boat a little, i really was not expecting a letter a call or anything and was looking forward to my 20 week scan. 

scans make me very nervous!

think im in need of some more tears


----------



## kara76

i have calmed down abit and like luke said its good they are keeping an eye on me

i hate things being sprung on me like this, makes me very very nervous, my mum is gona come with me as luke cant


----------



## mimi41

Luke is right hun, it is a good job they are looking after you.  Hope everything will be ok.  let me know.  I'm with steve tonight so going to watch iceage 3 and cuddle loads.


----------



## kara76

have lovely cuddles

im gona go and chill in the bath after a lovely dinner


----------



## sugar-fairy

I am sure that you will be ok, the drs just want to keep an extra eye on you. If they was something to worry about you would know about it.

Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Enjoy iceage 3 tonight Michelle.


----------



## miriam7

thats good news michelle bet you just want friday to come so you can know for sure ...im sure all will be ok   kara STOP worrying! im sure its just because the con is about tomorrow thats all no emergency ...good luck ...hey you get to see mini ellard again   seren i can see in your sig you have seen heartbeat at scan...i bet you are so pleased...congratulations


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you Michelle, I am sure that this is a very worrying time for you Good luck for friday.

It is good that the consultant is taking care of you Kara, good luck for scan 

How did your scan go Seren?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Good luck with your scan today Kar

Michelle how are you doing? not long till your scan tomorrow.

Seren - so glad you saw a heartbeat yesterday. Hope the next week till your 2nd scan flys by for you


----------



## mimi41

I'm fine just a bit nervous and worried about tomorrow and the scan.  I pray that things will be ok

Hope everyone else is fine


----------



## kara76

michelle all the best for tomorrow hunni, i will be thinking of you. hope your scan is early 

well what a bloody day ive had, first my laptop seems to have sent emails without my knowledge! scans show no virus so wtf is is  then on the way to pick up my mum for the scan my oil pressure was dropping and the light coming on so picked up my mum and went to get oil £35 worth, popped the bonnet only to see a massive oil leak!! anyway filled it up a little and got on the way to the hospital yet there were no parking spaces so now im late and i hate being late

anyway got there and went in for the scan pretty much straight away which was good as my bladder felt very full and he explained he would take a good look at baby but not do the full anomly scan today but if anything not quite right showed up we would be referred to fetal medicine in cardiff (this made me nervous) so he starts the scan and there is baby, moving around having a party, we saw head, body, legs feet, arms, hands,kidneys, tummy, bladder, heart then omg he showed us babys face and upper lip, nose which is tiny atm eyes and nostils....wow placenta  is high in the uterus

then onto the internal cervix scan and he explained the con has asked for it to be done every 2 weeks! he said the already short cervix could just be my body and be normal for me but they wana keep an eye on it and had i spoke with my con, which i havent

anyway no change or funneling in cervix lenght so thats good and they will check it again at the 20 week scan in 10 days.

after this i went shopping with my mum so i feel pretty knackered now


----------



## kara76

forgot to say babys mouth was moving and my mum said oh my god baby is chatting already lol, i talked non stop as a baby!

better get dinner ready when all i wana do it sit down and chill


----------



## PixTrix

Ah Kara what an amazing moment   It is great that they are going to check you every couple of weeks, fab that all is well though. I have had the same prob with emails and a friend. It not a virus. Well not one that is being picked up. I changed my password and don't seem to be having any more probs. Really was embaressing though because some went to my tutors about sexy lingerie!

Good luck for tomorrow Michelle


----------



## kara76

yeah it was fab really fab

i think this one is viagra and went to god knows who!


----------



## PixTrix

oh boy   I did a mass email to everyone with an apology and then deleted all my contacts and keep a copy in a word document now


----------



## Queenie1

kara so pleased scan went well.

michelle hope it is only and infection and all is well.

seren congrats on seeing a heartbeat


----------



## popsi

great news kara x... ps i have your emails lol

michelle good luck for scan xx

love to everyone


----------



## kara76

cheers girls

oh balls, is it viagra popsi? i have an IT guy here now who is a mate, searching my computer, he think my yahoo could have been hacked


----------



## PixTrix

yeah Kara it is known that yahoo and hotmail have been hacked


----------



## kara76

damn it well sorry toeveryone that recieved these emails, im sure some at the welsh assembly got it too!!!!! ****e


----------



## mimi41

Hey kara how are you hun.  Glad your scan went well.  I'm bubbling love, you know why


----------



## PixTrix

oh no that is ****e! It likely that they have gone to your entire contact list     just send a email saying that it has come to your attention that your email account has been hacked and that email have been sent that have got nothing to do with you and to delete without opening.


----------



## kara76

michelle did you get an email from me well my email account ttitled hi i see


----------



## mimi41

Yes i did, thought it was strange.  Does that mean i have the virus


----------



## kara76

oh poop

no it doesnt mean you have a virus thank god, i havent even got one but my email account was hacked and sent it all


----------



## mimi41

Kara i don't think it was a bad email i think i deleted it


----------



## kara76

best thing to do with it

i beter go and cook my dinner before i burn it, will be back though if i stay awake.


----------



## kara76

im researching nappies lol

not sure whether to call and ask to speak to my con! just wondering


----------



## kara76

im gona go and have a shower its been a stressful day


----------



## mimi41

Me to hun, i'm knackered had a hectic day.  Really worried about tomorrow and could of done with a peaceful evening


----------



## kara76

im considering leaving to be honest which will be mega hard as i have great friends and support here and like to offer it but this is just too much stress. 

good luck with you scan hunni and please text me


----------



## mimi41

Thing is kara if you do that then they have won.  I'm adamant i have done nothing wrong and neither did you.  We have been on this board for a long long time and we know nearly everyone on here.  Don't let the trouble makers ruin it for you.  I'll be f*cked they are not beating me.  Be strong sweetie


----------



## miriam7

glad scan was good kara and you got to see so much   good luck for yours michelle


----------



## mimi41

Thanks miriam i am sh*tting it.  I went on another thread and found a post about no hb and stuff now i am worried


----------



## Jule

Michelle try not to worry good luck for scan tomorrow.  Text me and let me know how it goes.

Great news your scan tosday was all good kara.

You also sent me that email twice should i just delete it.  Did you say itsnot a virus i hope not...


----------



## mimi41

Thanks jules, i should keep away from the search button.

Yes kara said just to delete it and it is not a virus


----------



## Jule

MIchelle no more searching everyone is different and look how far you have got already.  Ive got everything crossed for you tom.  What time is it?


----------



## mimi41

Got to be there at 8.30.  I think i have thrush now, really bad discharge tmi sorry.  I will text you hun as soon as i have a scan


----------



## Jule

oh never i know the pessaries are safe cause my friend had thrush and she was told to use that. Must be all those hormones i had thrush with clomid every month.  I may still be onthe plane but ill text you back as soon as im able.  See what they suggest tomorrow in the hispital hopefully they can give it to you on prescription.


----------



## PixTrix

come on now Kara no talking of leaving.   We all know you here and know that no harm was meant. Things will settle now. Hope that everybody involved will soon feel ok. I know that Seren has decided to take a break which is a shame. Kara and Michelle you did nothing wrong   

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Michelle  

By the way regarding those emails. I was having them from my friend before they started sending from mine and before that she was having them from her sister. So just be aware that they may start going from your emails. May be worth doing a password change


----------



## mimi41

Thanks pix


----------



## miriam7

stop reading the bad posts michelle you have a little fighter onboard whos staying put ! im off to check my emails see if ive got dodgy ones too


----------



## popsi

good luck Michelle    x


----------



## mimi41

good news girls, little one has increased in size and hb pumping away.  I am so relieved, no sign where bleed came from.  I get swab results today so will find out if i have infection.  Thanks for support girls


----------



## ebonie

Youve had the scan already,i was just coming on to wish you well 
thats fab news i bet it was so emotional to see the little Hb again


----------



## mimi41

Ebs it is a relief especially with my history of mc.  Yeah i was in hospital at 8.15 lol they start early here


----------



## kara76

yay yay thats great news , i hope you can relax a little now and enjoy your pregnancy

(after lots of thought im not leaving!)


----------



## ebonie

Very early start at least now u can enjoy ur day !! must be a huge relief    

kara abotu time u came to ur senses


----------



## kara76

michelle did they give you a piccie?

thanks ebonie


----------



## sugar-fairy

Glad you are not leaving Kar - this place would be so much worse off without you  

Michelle - so glad LO is doing well.   for the next 7ish months.

Ebonie - how are you? you all ready for Xmas. Bet your lo is excited. 

Popsi - hope you are ok


----------



## PixTrix

Oo so pleased for you Michelle, tears of joy!

Thats the way Kara, we'd have all come and bashed your door down! You are valued


----------



## mimi41

Thanks girls i am overjoyed myself. 

Kara i didn't think it was appropriate as it was an emergency appointment.  I was so relieved, steve was with me and he said the baby came up instantly he is truly amazed by the process.  The hb was stronger today.  Sorry to go on folks its just i have been so worried


----------



## mimi41

Just booked mw appointment.  She asked me if i was taking folic acid 400mg i said i am taking pregnacare , she replied no then.  Pregnacare has all the essentials in it doesn't it


----------



## kara76

thanks ladies

michelle you should go on and on about it and celebrate 

you will find the heart gets stronger and stronger as it developes. have you thought about buying a nice day by day or week by week book?  to tell you want it happening at each stage

bet steve loved it, such an amazing process all of this

yay so whens the mw appointment?

yeah pregncare contains everything you need


----------



## mimi41

I don't want people to get sick of me and i realise everyone reads this and i don't want people to think i'm rubbing it in.

No books yet, let me get to 12 wks and then maybe

Thanks i thought pregnacare has all the vits and minerals needed.  She scared me there


----------



## kara76

im sure no one will and this is what this thread is all about

its a celebration of life hun and if you cant share it here then where can you.

this is what we all strive for and you should be shouting it from the roof tops there is nothing wrong with that.

the title of this thread is parenting and pregnancy and your free to celebrate, enjoy and talk as much as you like about your pregnancy, i would give you a slap on the bum for being daft but wont as your pregnant lol


----------



## mimi41

Ok fair comment.

Booking the mw was a bit of an anticlimax lol.  They are supposed to be over the moon for me lol


----------



## kara76

lol so you have been told yes?

my brain is screwed today!! 

yeah mw's are odd and i found it a little like that, they dont understand ivf either which is quite amusing when they move your due date which in reaility is known from ec


----------



## mimi41

She asked me when my last period was, i'm like i can't remember it was months ago lol


----------



## kara76

yeah they do from that but you stimmed for 14 days yeah? and had ec  after 16 days? so you period date is pointless lol they will go by that though, i measure 3 days ahead at my 12 week scan yet put my foot down about my due date or they will induce earlier! dont want that


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi there

It's great news about your scan Michelle, and yours too Kara. After all you have been through it is good to hear that things are going well and I really hope they continue to do so. I read this thread on and off and hopefully one day I will be joining in here too, in the meantime, it is lovely to see things working out for others

Sarah


----------



## kara76

sarah thank you so very much

i pray you will all get to join this thread


----------



## mimi41

Thankyou sarah, i never thought i would ever get to post on here


----------



## PixTrix

shout in from the roof tops Michelle, cos I am for you. It is a big reminder of what I will have next year   I was so concerned about you when you needed to take a break from here after your crap cycle and for you to then come back with the most amazing news ever really touched my heart. Your little one is growing stronger and next year I shall be having a cwtch to get that smittling done!!


----------



## mimi41

Thankyou pix, its been a hell of a year but like you said i've come back with the most amazing news


----------



## miriam7

really pleased for you michelle ...time to relax a bit i know you wont stop worrying yet tho   midwives are ****e lol but i had a lovley one to help get maia out


----------



## Laura36

Michelle, wow, I'm so pleased everything is going really well with your LO.  You must be very relieved.  Please don't feel you can't talk about it - this is your thread and anyway I enjoy hearing that you're all getting on so well. Just hope to join you all at some stage  .   

Kara, what have i missed?  Haven't read the other threads yet but can see you talking about leaving FF!!  Glad you've decided not to leave by the way hun.  You bring such a lot to this site - both support and knowledge (and humour!).   

Hope everyone else is ok?  Sorry I've been AWOL for ages.  Work mostly causing me nightmares.


----------



## kara76

how is everyone today?

im in work all weekend which is rubbish and i was awake on and off all night and dreaming loads


----------



## mimi41

Hi guys hope everyone is ok.  Just watched transformers 2, what a fab film.  Quiet on here today


----------



## kara76

hiya michelle

i so wana watch it, the first one was great. its been so quiet here today so ive been surfting the net looking at all sorts of stuff


----------



## mimi41

My computer keeps switching itself off, f*cking thing

I'm knackered today, feels like all the energy has been drained from me.  Not complaining though cos its all good

How u, hope you manage to get some sleep tonight


----------



## kara76

is it a laptop michelle? saying that even if its a desk top it could be the fan getting clogged up and shutting it off to keep it from over heating, try hoovering the fan before taking it apart lol

you will find you will get more and more tired, mine didnt lift til around 14 weeks i think, i just felt exhausted all the time which is normal for the first tri after all your growing a human (how mad is that)

im ok, been a long day and im glad im home and hope i sleep tonight, its weird im still not sure if it cause im not comfy or if its my mind working overtime! i think i have solved the itching boob problem, it was the marks and spencer bras, the seems are very rough so i have emailed them to complain as i can afford to throw £20 away.


----------



## mimi41

Saw this cool pillow thing for pregnant women, i thought of you it might help you get comfy

No mine is a desktop i'll get steve to hoover fan, don't even know where that is lol

Nice for you to be home, by the way i've changed the date for my party i hope you can still come its the 11th.  I've got a charity ball to go to on the 5th.


----------



## kara76

yeah ive seen the pillow and i do use a pillow in bed but might get one later on, i toss and turn alot

im not sure why but i have the 11th in my head for some reason! weird, if im working i will coome after work if ok with you?

hey your foof might just be getting bigger soon lol

crikey im hungry i wiish luke would hurry up with my dinner, damn that man lol.


----------



## mimi41

Its just something that crossed my mind, the f*cking things just kept falling out lol

Luke is good cooking your tea, steve is to addicted to cod 6 to even think of eating.  I cooked bacon and eggs something easy.

Those pillows look really comfy


----------



## kara76

it when they fall out of your **** you have to worry lol

yeah he is good, if i had to do it we wouldnt eat to much later, saying that he is playing x box and it could be the same game!

i might get one from ebay lol, how the heck they stay in the bed i dont know.


----------



## mimi41

I think you position them where you lay then scrunch them for comfort.

Luke sounds as bad as steve for gaming.  I don't see the attraction but i'm not a man.  

Yes come after work and bring your mum


----------



## kara76

i dont do computer games as i am totally rubbish or get addicted if the game is easy lol

im searching kiddicare now for some stuff, just pricing things


----------



## kara76

hows everyone today?


----------



## kara76

well me im a little miffed about something but thats another story for another day and pointless posting here!!

i had an awful nights sleeps again, how very weird and yep its cause i cant get comfy! belly is growing and sleep time is shrinking, loving it though


----------



## mimi41

I'm having some weird pians today.  They don't actually get to much but still worrying.

How is everyone


----------



## kara76

everything is streching hun as your baby is growing quickly now as it your womb. where are the pains?

im ok been to see my bro, sil and the kids and they say im looking much bigger lol


----------



## mimi41

On the right hand side just above the pelvic bone.  I'm not panicking cos that will do no good lol


----------



## kara76

sounds like round ligement pain and its more common on the riight that the left. yeah dont panic hun as these types of pains are normal and if anything get worst, i still have them now


----------



## mimi41

Thats reassuring thanks kara.  Its so nice getting reassurance from people who know thanks


----------



## kara76

your welcome, i still get the pains now and quite strong where my uterus is on the move, the top on my uterus  is just on my belly button atm, i can feel it WOW

wonder when taffy is back?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Right about now actually 

We had a fab holiday - very lazy - feeling totally chilled out now 

Lots to catch up on - Glad to see your scans were all ok this week ladies 
x


----------



## miriam7

taffy ...whens your appointment now? you will get worse stretchin pains when i used to be in bed i would turn over quickly and have massive shooting pains real low down im sure its normal


----------



## mimi41

Thanks for the reassurance guys


----------



## kara76

hiya ladies

im gona make an appointment with my gp tomorrow as im having aneczema outbreak and its getting quite sore now

both myself and luke felt the baby last night woo hoo


----------



## Blobby

thats great babys kicking...not so great about the eczema tho


----------



## miriam7

that was me lol im having roots done and stole mums lap top forgot she was signed in


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kara - have you ever tried a salt bath for eczema? I've found them quite soothing when i get a flare up. You need to get epsom salts, or something similar with magnesium sulphate in as normal salt will dry the skin out and make it worse. Might be worth asking your GP when you see them if it is OK for you to use. Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## claire1

Kara ask your GP for doublebase cream and shower wash, it's really good for skin conditions.  I use it and we allways prescribe it for our patients and it's on prescription.  Hope it settles soon I can sympathise with you.


----------



## kara76

thanks for the advice ladies

i have it on my hands, elbows and boobs which is the worst and very sore


----------



## Taffy Girl

Ooh Kara - sound painful - sending some very gentle cyber  s your way. 
Baby Ellard is taking all your goodness - but will all be worth it. Hope the doc gives you something to sort you out.
x


----------



## kara76

taffy hows life with you? have you been looking at prams again


----------



## Taffy Girl

Ha Ha - funny you should mention that ...... I think I was a bit of a stalker   on holiday eyeing up everyone's prams..... Spotted one I really liked but dont think its available in the UK lol 
Off shopping to Cardiff with my friend on Saturday so will be having a look at what John Lewis have to offer


----------



## kara76

lol im a pram perv too and check out everyones lol

do you see your mw now at 24 weeks?


----------



## Cath34

Taffy what pram was it? 

kara, great you felt the baby move, I cant wait for that part!!


----------



## kara76

cath it wont be too long hun

im off to the docs at 11am about my skin saying that it seems to have calm down but i think thats cause it so damn cold


----------



## mimi41

Hope you get some stuff to relieve it Kara

Hiya Taffy, is the appointmnet today or tomorrow

Kath your ticker is coming along nicely.  Hope you are feeling better

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Taffy Girl

My midwife appointment is tomorrow at 1.00 -   Then consultant at hospital on Monday morning. 

I have also had my letter to go for my swine flu jab. 
Will have a chat to midwife but think I'm gonna have it as when I do get colds/flu I get them quite badly and it plays havoc with my asthma. 

Pram perv - lol at you  
It was a "Rodeo" - bit like the Quinny Buzz but nicer - but only found one in Germany so far! 

Cath and Michelle - how are you both feeling? 
Kara - hope they sort you out today 

Miriam - how that little monster of yours?


----------



## kara76

your appoiintments are coming thick and fast now, will they rescan on monday?

doc gave me some cream, i was seen by a student and the doc first and the doc said tell him your story lol so i told him and them talked bout my ecezma then he examined me and the measure my belly and felt for the baby and the baby is laying head down with its back on my left, i knew this anyway from the scan and the fact baby kicked me lol

my gp said they are all very proud of me for getting pregnant and getting round edwina lol, she also said she wouldnt give anything strong cream wish as all babies are precious but this baby is very precious aww


----------



## mimi41

Hopefully you might get relief.  Glad appointment went well


----------



## kara76

the only thing that miffed me (miffed is my word of the week along with perv lol) is the student tried to listen for the heart beat with this thing (not a doppler) yet couldnt hear it but i think he was listening too high! it did concern me til baby moved again.

just having a cuppa then in cream boobies time lol


----------



## kara76

my turn to be paranoid 

i have called the midwife and im gona see her later so she can listen to the baby it was either that or go out and get a doppler!


----------



## mimi41

Does the paranoia ever end lol.  Hope everything is ok, i'm sure it is cos you felt baby move

I'm paranoid today my symptoms have gone again.  I just want to be sick all the time at least i would know everything was ok then.  Now i think something is wrong


----------



## kara76

nope it doesnt end, it does on and off. im not a paraniod person usually lol. the thing is i know everything is ok and im sure he was listening too high but i know if i didnt get reassurance today i would be in bits tomorrow. i called luke and told him. think im homronal now too. it like with treatment really and how you always aim for something and i think pregnancy is the same, each scan is a milestone and if im honest, each day is. 

michelle my symtoms if you can call them that came and went, i found my boobs would be sore and then i would wake up and have no soreness at all.


----------



## mimi41

Exactly that.  I didn't have an infection so don't know what that was last week.  Yes i'm the same i just need reassurance


----------



## kara76

maybe it was just mucus  then hun

i wonder what it would be like to be a 'normal' pregnant woman lol


----------



## mimi41

I think its cos i read so much on ff that its put the fear of god into me.  Most women don't even think about it do they


----------



## Taffy Girl

No - and it doesnt get any easier the further along you get either!!!! Think we'll all be totally loopy by the end of this 

My symptoms came and went too, so try not to worry Michelle - I didnt have a lot of sickness until about 10 weeks and then I was sorry for what I wished for (and then became paranoid that I was gonna crush my little bubba with all the retching!!) 

Hope the cream sorts you out and that the midwife reassures you this afternoon  

I often wonder what it would be like to be "normal" ........


----------



## mimi41

Thanks taffy, i am just a worry wart

Oh to be normal


----------



## kara76

i stopped reading things years ago as it screwed with my head too much, i tend to read only postive things

i know my sil didnt worry about any of her pregnancies and she has 5 kids now, i think that when you have been through hell to get something so prescious, wanted and loved its impossible to keep a sane head all the time. just think we have this forever as im sure when our babies arrive we will still worry lol

i know one thing i love being pregnant more than i could ever imagine, i cherish every moment even the worrying ones and i am so in love with out baby, i sometimes think that when i give birth my heart will burst out of my chest. **** mate im getting all soppy

taffy when you being jabbed with the vaccine?


----------



## PixTrix

Hope the cream works Kara.

Ah bless you all, it is a worrying time, but I'm sure all your special cargo's are oblivious to all the worry nice and snug x


----------



## kara76

heart beat is fine and very strong but i mention uterus tightenings and the mw is gona try and get me to see a doc on thursday just to check things, it could be the baby moving postion or i could be feeling braxton hicks but unless they become regular then there is nothing to worry about! she says alot of women have them and dont even notice. i told her the tightening is usually after im been quite active or after orgasm so more sexy time for me,


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

kara glad all is well and that baby is growing well

taffy good luck with app tomorrow.

michelle hope you are well and not getting too stressed

cath hope you are well


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218685.0


----------

